# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Março 2015



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2015 às 01:42)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Mar 2015 às 23:42)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado/encoberto, com abertas.

Ontem, a mínima mais baixa foi 11,3ºC (variação horária (HTML) do site do IPMA), registada no Nordeste, seguindo-se Santa Maria com 12,6ºC (resumo diário). Nas restantes ilhas, as mínimas andaram entre os 14ºC e os 16ºC.


Um bom mês de Março a todos. Oxalá que venha chuva!


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2015 às 14:52)

APOD



> A fotografia em causa retrata a conjugação de três planetas e uma nuvem de forma lenticular, uma formação nublosa que é parecida a um Objecto Voador Não Identificado, razão para ter sido escolhida.
> 
> "Fui contactado por um astrónomo que faz a gestão do sítio da internet 'Astronomy Picture of the Day' (APA) e o interesse deles foi por uma fotografia que eu tinha tirado à conjunção de Vénus, Marte e da Lua, no dia 25 de fevereiro, em que também aparecia uma nuvem lenticular", explicou o fotógrafo.
> 
> ...



NM


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2015 às 14:53)

Muita chuva no grupo Ocidental dos Açores.

43,3mm nas últimas 6h no aeródromo das Flores.

Na Fajã Grande vê-se a queda de água com bastante volume:


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Mar 2015 às 21:06)

Boa Noite

Dizer que aqui pela Terceira há algum tempo que temos chuva fraca mas ao menos já é alguma coisa ... Parece que Março vai ser diferente de Fevereiro ... Abraço


----------



## StormRic (2 Mar 2015 às 22:56)

Orion disse:


> APOD
> 
> NM



Obrigado pela partilha!

 Parabéns ao Nuno Serrão! Grande foto!

Foi tirada no dia 21 de Fevereiro ao crepúsculo.


----------



## Afgdr (4 Mar 2015 às 00:56)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente parcialmente/muito nublado, com boas abertas à tarde. Caiu chuvisco/chuva fraca/aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada e início da manhã e o vento fez-se sentir mais. Ontem, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, com boas abertas também à tarde. Caiu pouco chuvisco na madrugada ou início da manhã (pouca duração), pois o chão estava meio molhado.

Relativamente às mínimas de anteontem (1 de Março), a mais baixa foi 11,7ºC, registada nas Flores, seguindo-se o Nordeste com 11,8ºC e o Corvo e a Graciosa com 12,5ºC. Nas restantes ilhas, as mínimas andaram na casa dos 14ºC/15ºC.

Já em relação às mínimas de ontem (2 de Março), a mais baixa foi 10,4ºC, registada também nas Flores, seguindo-se o Corvo com 10,6ºC, Graciosa com 11,6ºC, São Jorge com 11,7ºC, a Horta com 12ºC, o Pico com 12,7ºC e o Nordeste com 13,3ºC. As outras mínimas andaram igualmente nos 14ºC/15ºC.

Quanto à precipitação, as ilhas do Grupo Ocidental foram as mais privilegiadas, como se pode observar no gráfico abaixo apresentado, relativo à precipitação acumulada ontem em todo o arquipélago.





​Valores mais elevados:
- Flores (Aeroporto): 48 mm
- Corvo (Aeródromo): 23,3 mm


----------



## Afgdr (5 Mar 2015 às 00:54)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado a limpo, com períodos de maior nebulosidade, principalmente para o final da tarde. Fez bastante sol.

Ontem, a mínima mais baixa foi 9,3ºC, registada nas Flores, seguindo-se o Corvo com 10,7ºC, São Jorge com 10,8ºC, a Graciosa com 11,3ºC, a Horta e o Nordeste com 11,5ºC, Ponta Delgada com 12,4ºC (Aeroporto) e 12,7ºC (Obs. Afonso Chaves) e Santa Maria com 13ºC.

Em relação à precipitação acumulada ontem, o valor mais elevado foi registado no Nordeste, 20,7 mm.


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Mar 2015 às 02:08)

Dizer que neste momento chove moderadamente por Angra ...


----------



## Afgdr (5 Mar 2015 às 15:35)

Boa tarde!

Está um dia de Verão por São Miguel, com céu limpo e muito sol. Em algumas zonas, há alguma nebulosidade, mas no geral está um belo dia de céu azul na ilha toda...

Que dia soalheiro!


*Ilha de São Miguel*

*Mosteiros
*



*Sete Cidades
*


*
Poços de Capelas e São Vincente
*


*
Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada
*


*
Ponta Delgada
*



​*São Roque
*


*
Praia das Milícias
*


*
Lagoa
*


*
Praia da Vinha d'Areia
*


*
Praia de Água d'Alto
*



​*Praia da Ribeira Quente
*


*
Furnas
*


*
Povoação
*



*Ribeira Grande
*


*
Praia de Santa Bárbara
*


*
Praia dos Moinhos
*


*
Maia
*


*
Nordeste
*


----------



## Afgdr (5 Mar 2015 às 15:51)

O céu encontra-se também limpo ou pouco nublado nas ilhas do Grupo Central.

*Ilha Terceira

Angra do Heroísmo
*



​*Praia da Vitória
*


*
Biscoitos*






*Ilha Graciosa

Santa Cruz da Graciosa
*


*


Ilha de São Jorge

Fajã do Ouvidor
*


*


Ilha do Pico

Madalena do Pico
*


*


Ilha do Faial

Horta
*




​


Em Santa Maria, no Corvo e nas Flores, o céu apresenta-se muito nublado a encoberto.


*Ilha de Santa Maria

Praia Formosa
*





​*Ilha do Corvo

Vila do Corvo
*




​
*Ilha das Flores

Fajã Grande
*


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2015 às 18:00)

Afgdr disse:


> Em relação à precipitação acumulada ontem, o valor mais elevado foi registado no Nordeste, 20,7 mm.



Muito bem vinda essa chuva no Nordeste!



Afgdr disse:


> Está um dia de Verão por São Miguel, com céu limpo e muito sol. Em algumas zonas, há alguma nebulosidade, mas no geral está um belo dia de céu azul na ilha toda...
> 
> Que dia soalheiro!



Costuma-se dizer do sol mas na situação presente diremos que foi "chuva de pouca dura", infelizmente.

Excelente recolha das belas imagens do SpotAzores, como sempre!


----------



## Azor (5 Mar 2015 às 18:20)

O que são uns míseros 20,7 mm quando comparados com os valores normais para esta época... 

Já repararam que os modelos estão sempre adiar chuva para o arquipélago?

Nunca julguei que fosse assim tão difícil chover nesta terra, mas pelos vistos até é....

Já andamos nisso desde Dezembro e não há volta a dar. Até parece coisa do outro mundo ou praga , sei lá....

O que sei é que algumas das minhas plantações já foram à vida por causa da seca. Não há maneira de chover e o pouco que cai não dá para nada porque no dia a seguir a terra já está completamente seca.... Belo inverno este sim senhor..... vou guardar no meu álbum de lembranças....


----------



## StormRic (5 Mar 2015 às 19:22)

Azor disse:


> O que são uns míseros 20,7 mm quando comparados com os valores normais para esta época...
> 
> Já repararam que os modelos estão sempre adiar chuva para o arquipélago?
> 
> ...



 realmente perderem-se plantações nos Açores devido à falta de chuva é terrível. Para próxima semana estão modeladas várias frentes, mas sempre entaladas entre anticiclones e sem praticamente atingirem o Grupo Oriental. O Central poderá ter precipitação não muito significativa mas suficiente para não deixar agravar a situação; no Ocidental a situação é menos grave. Santa Maria pode estar já em situação desesperada, assim como várias zonas centrais de S.Miguel.

É impressão minha ou nas próprias fotos o verde já parece pouco viçoso?


----------



## Azor (6 Mar 2015 às 00:26)

Não é impressão tua, é a realidade.
As ilhas desesperam por aquilo que nunca vem...

Ainda hoje ouvi uma noticia na rádio que dizia que a situação em S. Miguel (por incrivel que pareça) ainda não é considerada grave e as nascentes ainda correm de forma aceitável (apesar da falta de chuva).

Já em Santa Maria, e Graciosa, o caso muda de figura onde em Santa Maria já houve mesmo algumas nascentes que secaram segundo relatos de amigos meus daquela ilha.

@StormRic  segundo as tuas projecções, até quando é que achas que este Anticiclone vai continuar enfiado por aqui?
É porque já estamos em Março e mudanças desde Novembro até hoje não vi nenhuma....
Será que vamos levar o ano inteiro nisto? 
Penso que já chega! A sério!


----------



## Orion (6 Mar 2015 às 00:42)

No GFS o anticiclone 'seca'/enfraquece as frentes que se aproximam do grupo oriental. Semelhante padrão tem-se verificado em cada saída. É esperar. Penso que o cenário já esteve pior. Ao menos parece que a chuva se vai aproximar(ando). O dia de hoje (especialmente) e o de ontem muito semelhantes ao tempo do continente. Dias limpos cada vez mais comuns cá pelo sítio (opinião pessoal). Que aberração de inverno.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2015 às 00:45)

Azor disse:


> @StormRic segundo as tuas projecções, até quando é que achas que este Anticiclone vai continuar enfiado aqui?
> É porque já estamos em Março e mudanças desde Novembro até hoje não vi nenhuma....
> será que vamos levar o ano inteiro nisto?



Gradualmente a situação tem de voltar ao "normal", a médio prazo. Mas se ontem nas runs dos modelos, aparecia uma mudança radical, com uma depressão atlântica bem posicionada e a regar tudo desde as ilhas ao continente, a partir do dia 19, hoje desapareceu e voltou quase ao mesmo, caudas de frentes entre sucessivos núcleos anticiclónicos. No entanto estes estão cada vez mais fracos, pois o principal estará agora instalado na Europa continental. Também se nota que, devagar, as anomalias das temperaturas superficiais do oceano vão evoluindo de modo a criar condições para precipitação mais significativa, pois a anomalia positiva a oeste vai-se chegando ao arquipélago:





Esta era a situação na última semana de Fevereiro, basicamente igual ao que tem estado desde Dezembro, de acordo com a escassez de chuva desde então.
Esperemos pelos últimos dez dias de Março, até lá, no entanto irão passando frentes com pouca actividade generalizada mas lá vão deixando alguma coisa, melhor que nada, e pontualmente haverá
 alguns aguaceiros mais significativos, só que pode ficar tudo no mar.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Mar 2015 às 01:28)

Estou a aguardar o boletim climatológico de Fevereiro... Decerto que foi um mês seco para a maioria do arquipélago, em especial nas ilhas mais orientais.

@Azor e @StormRic, um amigo meu de Santa Maria também já nota alguma diferença na tonalidade da vegetação mais baixa da zona do Pico Alto, pois parece-lhe que está a ficar verde-amarelada, situação que costuma ser normal no Verão... 

De saída para saída dos modelos, cada vez mais noto um adiamento da precipitação... Tirem-nos deste pesadelo...

Por aqui, o céu está limpo e o vento está nulo/fraco.

Ontem, dia 4, a mínima mais baixa foi 9,2ºC, registada no Pico, seguindo-se Ponta Delgada (Aeroporto) com 10,3ºC, o Nordeste com 10,5ºC, Ponta Delgada (Obs. Afonso Chaves) com 11,3ºC, Santa Maria com 11,7ºC, a Graciosa com 12,3ºC, São Jorge com 12,5ºC, a Horta com 13,6ºC, Angra do Heroísmo e Flores com 13,9ºC e o Corvo com 14,8ºC.


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Mar 2015 às 01:53)

Aqui por Angra o aguaceiro moderado da madrugada passada foi curto e pouco duradouro e a partir dai nada mais aconteceu continuando assim o tempo seco ... Incrível que as pequenas quantidades de água que tem caído por aqui não duram quase tempo nenhum e certamente não serão suficientes para resolver o problema nas terras ... De facto não me lembro de um Inverno tão pouco rigoroso aqui pelos Açores ... Esperemos que não haja problemas graves de escassez de água em algumas das ilhas ... Especialmente em Santa Maria e na Graciosa que como foi aqui referido já são normalmente ilhas mais secas ...


----------



## Azor (6 Mar 2015 às 09:09)

Orion disse:


> No GFS o anticiclone 'seca'/enfraquece as frentes que se aproximam do grupo oriental. Semelhante padrão tem-se verificado em cada saída. É esperar. Penso que o cenário já esteve pior. Ao menos parece que a chuva se vai aproximar(ando). O dia de hoje (especialmente) e o de ontem muito semelhantes ao tempo do continente. Dias limpos cada vez mais comuns cá pelo sítio (opinião pessoal). Que aberração de inverno.



O mais incrível é que as frentes parece que ficam sempre secas logo depois de deixarem as Flores e Corvo, e depois ficam ali meias estacionárias já bastante enfraquecidas para depois chegarem ao Banco D. João de Castro e esfumarem-se por completo.

Conclusão: tudo o que chega são nevoeiros, humidades relativas bastante elevadas e chuviscos...

Dessa forma nada consegue chegar à Madeira e ao Continente.

Que maldita sina com esta alta pressão, mas gostei desta ultima saída do GFS para dia 15 e depois melhor ainda para dia 21. Mas já estou como São Tomé (ver para crer)


----------



## Azor (6 Mar 2015 às 10:36)

Orion disse:


> Dias limpos cada vez mais comuns cá pelo sítio (opinião pessoal).



Partilho Da mesma opinião.
Dias de céu limpo pelos Açores parece serem agora mais frequentes, o que não é normal ou lá muito comum por estas bandas. Resta saber o porquê que isto acontece... da forma que o Anticiclone anda, daqui a décadas podemos vir a perder o verde viçoso que tanto caracteriza e define as ilhas dos Açores....


----------



## StormRic (6 Mar 2015 às 16:46)

Azor disse:


> Que maldita sina com esta alta pressão, mas gostei desta ultima saída do GFS para dia 15 e depois melhor ainda para dia 21. Mas já estou como São Tomé (ver para crer)



A discrepância de run para run é notória. Na run das 6h, por exemplo, a situação de dia 21 desapareceu. Neste momento, pela run das 12h do GFS, temos precipitação com grande probabilidade de 9 a 11, na 4ªfeira poderá mesmo regar bem o Grupo Oriental.
Depois, finalmente, se não mudar entretanto, temos mesmo algo novo que é uma depressão atraída pelas águas quentes a oeste do arquipélago e que vai aproveitar um vale cavado por mais outra frente. Essa depressão poderá instalar-se durante alguns dias. Aguardemos pelo run completa, até dia 16 ela já lá está.
Edição: e mantém-se até 17, 18... anticiclone poderoso, 1050 hPa, ancorado na escandinávia desde dia 14, muito bom sinal, até para o continente e Madeira.


----------



## Afgdr (6 Mar 2015 às 17:37)

Boa tarde!

Está novamente um dia de céu limpo e muito sol em São Miguel. Em alguns sítios, há alguma nebulosidade.

Aqui na Lagoa, o céu está azul e o vento está fraco. Mais um dia soalheiro.

Fotos que tirei agora há pouco



















​Fotografia do Spotazores


----------



## StormRic (7 Mar 2015 às 20:29)

Afgdr disse:


> Está novamente um dia de céu limpo e muito sol em São Miguel. Em alguns sítios, há alguma nebulosidade.
> 
> Aqui na Lagoa, o céu está azul e o vento está fraco. Mais um dia soalheiro.
> 
> Fotos que tirei agora há pouco



É bonito mas tantos dias de céu azul como no Algarve é uma aberração nos Açores, em pleno inverno!


----------



## Orion (7 Mar 2015 às 20:59)

Será desta?
















-----//-----


























Até acho que a possibilidade de chover de forma consistente é merecedora de dois momentos musicais (à falta da dança da chuva é o melhor que se pode arranjar ):


----------



## Azathoth (7 Mar 2015 às 23:46)

Tempo de "leste" hoje na Madeira. Quente e seco. E poeira no ar.


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Mar 2015 às 23:57)

Já que estamos numa de músicas, a música deste Inverno é "Have you ever seen the rain"


----------



## Art-J (8 Mar 2015 às 09:00)

Tempo leste aqui na Madeira. Previsão de hoje para o Funchal mínima de 18 máxima de 25.

Gráfico de observação da estação da Quinta Grande (não sei a altitude mas diria que fica a uns 300-400mt alt.):




23ºC às 4 e tal da manhã  Pode ser que alguma estação chegue hoje aos 30.


----------



## Art-J (8 Mar 2015 às 12:15)

Update: O Funchal segue com 26.6ºC às 11 da manhã.


----------



## ijv (8 Mar 2015 às 16:57)

Durante o dia todo andei pela ilha. Até ao momento a zona que tive temperatura  mais alta no carro foi perto do miradouro na cabo girao. 26 graus. Com o carro parado 10 minutos. Chegou aos 30 graus.
No meteocasas.com maxima de 24.6 graus. Atualmente 21.1 graus


----------



## Afgdr (10 Mar 2015 às 01:54)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado a encoberto (varia consoante a zona) e vento bonançoso.

No fim-de-semana, o céu apresentou-se em geral encoberto, tendo caído chuvisco na noite de sexta e madrugada de sábado. Ontem, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente pouco nublado (havendo muita nebulosidade em alguns locais), tornando-se depois encoberto.

Relativamente às mínimas registadas desde sexta passada, as mesmas variaram entre os 8ºC e os 16ºC.


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2015 às 23:12)

Chuva nas próximas 36 horas:

















As ilhas do grupo central terão mais água:






Mas o grosso da precipitação deverá ficar no mar (a norte do arquipélago):


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2015 às 23:30)

Será interessante ver o grupo central:


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2015 às 01:45)

Poeira no dia 14:


----------



## Azor (11 Mar 2015 às 02:05)

Ao tempo que não vejo chover assim...aliás,  já nem sei o que é chover dessa forma....

Vídeo aqui: https://www.facebook.com/ClimatologiaGeografica?fref=photo


----------



## Azor (11 Mar 2015 às 02:06)

A chuva que aí vem não será nada de mais.. E nem vai dar para nada porque depois da frente vem outra vez o "emplastro".
Estou tão farto de anticiclones até aos cabelos . Que nojo!


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Mar 2015 às 02:58)

Aqui por Angra tivemos um dia com céu muito nublado e alguns chuviscos fracos mas nada de essencial ... Houve uma altura específica do dia ( 16 horas ) em que o céu estava tão escuro que pensava que vinha molha da grossa mas tal não se veio a verificar ...

EDIT1 (03:12) - Chove em Angra ...  Não é chuva intensa nem forte mas já é qualquer coisa e parece constante ...


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2015 às 05:52)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Aqui por Angra tivemos um dia com céu muito nublado e alguns chuviscos fracos mas nada de essencial ... Houve uma altura específica do dia ( 16 horas ) em que o céu estava tão escuro que pensava que vinha molha da grossa mas tal não se veio a verificar ...
> 
> EDIT1 (03:12) - Chove em Angra ...  Não é chuva intensa nem forte mas já é qualquer coisa e parece constante ...



Eu cá punha os alguidares todos a apanhá-la...  é preciosa!


----------



## Azor (11 Mar 2015 às 08:47)

StormRic disse:


> Eu cá punha os alguidares todos a apanhá-la...  é preciosa!


Na Graciosa fazem isso. Aliás, é a única ilha onde não existem ribeiras por isso os ilhéus descobriram uma forma preciosa de armazenar água através da construção de cisternas locais, como também se faz na Bermuda.
Quase todas as casas rurais da Graciosa possuem uma cisterna no seu quintal. Mas também, verdade seja dita, a pior água que se bebe da fonte nos Açores, é sem dúvida a da Graciosa.... daí as pessoas utilizarem naquela ilha  para consumir garrafões de água vindo das outras ilhas, e até do estrangeiro...
No Corvo também há uma espécie de "lagoa" artificial formada pelas águas das chuvas que abastece a ilha exactamente pelo mesmo motivo de também não possuir cursos de água corrente  como as restantes.


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Mar 2015 às 16:59)

Alguns aguaceiros por aqui esta manhã mas após esse período tudo na mesma como a lesma ou seja tempo calmo, seco e até com o sol a espreitar como tem vindo a ser normal neste atipico inverno açoriano ... O que tenho vindo a notar é que a pouca chuva que cai dura muito pouco tempo a cair ... Já há bastante tempo que não temos um daqueles dias em que chove de manhã à noite ou com aguaceiros constantes como normalmente era o nosso clima invernal ...

EDIT1 (16:32) - Mais cedo falasse mais cedo o aguaceiro vinha ... Após o meu comentário inicial o tempo começou a escurecer bastante e cairam há momentos algumas gotas grossas ... E neste momento após uma ligeira paragem chove novamente ... 

EDIT2 (16:43) - E o tempo anda mesmo confuso ... É que depois do aguaceiro que durou muito pouco tempo e que referi acima veio o sol ... Porém agora parece que está a escurecer outra vez ... Ninguém percebe o que o São Pedro quer ... loool


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2015 às 17:58)

Acumulados na primeira década de Março, até hoje às 16h:





Só o Grupo Ocidental se pode considerar neste momento praticamente livre de seca.
Situação bastante agravada na Madeira e com as piores perspectivas nas previsões das duas próximas semanas.


----------



## Azor (11 Mar 2015 às 18:40)

Por enquanto por aqui só ameaça. Já caíu uns pingos mas não passou disso....
Concordo com o Wessel.... isto nada tem a ver com o inverno açoriano...
O que eu noto é que as frentes já chegam fracas, desgastadas e muito secas.... enfim.... venha a próxima de Domingo.... que quase já sabemos até como vai ser....


----------



## Afgdr (11 Mar 2015 às 19:09)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Ontem, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente limpo (encoberto em alguns locais), tendo-se tornado depois encoberto. A mínima mais baixa de segunda foi 12,5°C (Santa Maria) e a de ontem foi 12,6°C (Flores). Nas restantes ilhas, variaram entre os 12°C e os 16°C.

Hoje, caiu chuvisco/chuva fraca durante a madrugada. O céu tem estado encoberto desde a manhã.


----------



## Afgdr (11 Mar 2015 às 19:40)

Não há como descrever este tempo que de invernoso não tem nada...

Como referi há uns dias, cada vez mais vejo a precipitação a ser adiada... Todas as hipóteses de chuva acabam por ir água abaixo, uma vez que tudo acaba por ser desfeito pelo AA. Nas cartas a longo prazo, a tendência é do AA continuar posicionado na zona dos Açores ou a E. Desta forma, as ilhas mais orientais sairão sempre prejudicadas, como ultimamente têm sido, porque as frentes chegam já praticamente dissipadas.

Mudando de assunto... Gostei do aviso amarelo emitido hoje para o Grupo Oriental relativamente a chuva forte...  Até porque não choveu nada por aqui, mas mesmo nada... Apenas uns pingos pontuais, mais nada...  Mais uma pérola do IPMA, para não variar...


----------



## AzoresPower (11 Mar 2015 às 20:02)

Hoje choveu na Terceira, pouco tempo e chuva fraca, mas foi o dia mais invernal desta estação. Não sei qual é esta estação, mas o Inverno não me parece ser quase de certeza...

Agora, céu muito nublado.


----------



## Orion (11 Mar 2015 às 21:02)

Começo a achar que há algum tipo de conspiração entre o anticiclone e a nuvens para prejudicar o grupo oriental. Absurdo? Sim, parece. Mas olhando para esta imagem da precipitação:







A precipitação parece que evita as ilhas propositadamente. Até faz um arco na costa norte de S. Miguel


----------



## Azor (11 Mar 2015 às 21:18)

Também já tinha reparado nisso Orion.

Bem só para dizer que há pouco choveu um aguaceiro forte mas nem durou 2 minutos. Chegou com tanta força como parou tão depressa.

Maravilha de tempo. Melhor do que isto só mesmo em Plutão....


----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2015 às 15:03)

A acompanhar.


----------



## StormRic (12 Mar 2015 às 16:58)

Orion disse:


> A acompanhar.



Segundo o GFS, run das 12h, esta será a última frente a chegar com alguma precipitação significativa. Para os dias seguintes, até ao fim da previsão, dia 28, só se vê o anticiclone centrado sobre o arquipélago, mais precisamemte sobre o Grupo Oriental. Isto são deveras más notícias. Esperemos que os modelos estejam completamente enganados.


----------



## Wessel1985 (12 Mar 2015 às 20:00)

Por aqui o dia foi marcado pelo sol e pelas boas abertas mas agora mais para a noitinha deu para observar um aguaceiro a cair no mar mesmo junto a Angra e alguns chuviscos fracos em terra mas insignificantes ... Vamos a ver se cai alguma coisa por aqui ...


----------



## Azor (12 Mar 2015 às 20:07)

Orion disse:


> A acompanhar.



Vai chegar ao Central e Oriental já completamente "SECA" tal como as restantes.

Vamos a apostas?

Já vi esse filme.....


----------



## Azor (12 Mar 2015 às 22:11)

@Cluster  e por aí já caíu alguma coisa ou nem por isso?


----------



## Afgdr (12 Mar 2015 às 22:37)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento moderado.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral pouco nublado, limpo para a tarde, tendo algumas zonas apresentado maior nebulosidade. 

Ontem, caiu um aguaceiro moderado de pouca duração, passando a chuvisco/chuva fraca. A mínima mais baixa foi 10,6°C (Flores), tendo as restantes variado entre os 11°C e os 16°C.


----------



## Azor (13 Mar 2015 às 09:50)

A Madeira parece que vai ficar um pouco "aliviada" para a semana que vem devido a uma depressão que vai tentar entrar pelo Atlântico, mas rapidamente será "empurrada" para norte pelo anticiclone.
Ainda assim parece que pode vir a ter uns bons dias de chuva!
Já nós por aqui, é o mesmo de sempre e não há volta a dar.
Sim, porque depois da frente de Sábado e Domingo só se vislumbra anticiclone novamente......
Que pesadelo meu Deus....

EDIT: Parece que a depressão se irá instalar pela zona das Canárias que por lá também parece que também não tem chovido muito....


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Mar 2015 às 15:34)

Boas ...

Dizer que por aqui chuva nem vê-la apesar do tempo nublado ... Mas há que assinalar as rajadas por vezes fortes de vento que tem se vindo a sentir aqui por Angra ...


----------



## Cluster (13 Mar 2015 às 17:20)

@Azor não estou na Madeira (a
gora acho que só no verão), mas pelo que tenho visto nos boletins diários nem pinga. Espero que o tal "alivio" venha

A titulo de exemplo o boletim de hoje, apesar desta situação já se vir a arrastar há muito mais tempo :





Os dias de uma forma geral na costa sul/sudoeste têm estado assim:


----------



## Afgdr (14 Mar 2015 às 00:53)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento moderado a fresco.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral muito nublado a encoberto.


*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 12/03/2015*

*Estações do IPMA*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 8,5ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: *6,9ºC*
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 10,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 9,4ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 9,3ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: *7,5ºC*
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 11,3ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 11,9ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 12,3ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10,6ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 11,4ºC


Ontem, a mínima registada nas Flores foi bem baixa, tendo chegado aos 6,9°C. Na Graciosa, registou-se uma mínima de 7,5°C. A mínima registada pela estação de São Caetano (estação da RHA), no Pico, foi 5,066°C.


----------



## a410ree (14 Mar 2015 às 12:11)

Na madeira, é so sol e nada mais, ja tenho saudades de chuva


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Mar 2015 às 01:11)

Boas ... Aqui por esta zona da ilha Terceira continuamos com rajadas de vento por vezes fortes mas chuva que é bom nem vê-la ...


----------



## Afgdr (15 Mar 2015 às 04:30)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento moderado/fresco com rajadas moderadas, por vezes fortes.

Ontem, o céu apresentou-se em geral parcialmente/muito nublado a encoberto por uma camada fina/média de nuvens, com algumas abertas.

Fotos de ontem aqui na Lagoa (Spotazores)

*12h20*





​*17h11*






​Anteontem (dia 13), a mínima mais baixa foi 11,7ºC, registada em Santa Maria, seguindo-se o Nordeste com 11,8ºC. As restantes mínimas andaram nos 14-16ºC.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2015 às 07:48)

Bom dia

A frente tão esperada já produziu acumulados mas insuficientes, claro, para aliviar a situação.

Flores, ontem das 7h às 19h, *22,6 *mm
Corvo, ontem das 7h às 13h, apenas *2,8* mm
Horta, hoje das 0h às 6h, *17,4* mm
Pico (aeródromo), hoje da 1h às 5h, *6,9* mm (não há registo das 0h à 1h e das 5h às 6h)
São Jorge, hoje das 2h às 6h, *9,8* mm
Graciosa (aeródromo), hoje das 0h às 6h, *12,8* mm
Angra do Heroísmo, *zero* até às 6h  , tem registo 0,0 em todas as horas, custa a crer.

A frente vai a caminho do Grupo Oriental.






Mas a imagem de satélite não parece acompanhar a carta sinóptica e até as observações de precipitação já registadas. Penso que a nebulosidade alta corresponde à segunda frente em dissipação e a chuva que caíu provém na verdade de formações sem a capa de nuvens altas e frias visualizadas na imagem em azul claro.





Acumulado do mês até às 6h de hoje:





Flores já ultrapassou o valor médio da precipitação de Março, exactamente com metade do mês decorrida. As diferenças entre ilhas são intrigantes, mesmo dentro de cada grupo.

Edição às 8h: junte-se os registos da precipitação das 6h às 7h. Pelo menos Angra do Heroísmo está a funcionar, tem 1 mm.


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 17:11)

Mais um dia anormal por Ponta Delgada. Anormal porque está nublado e chover de forma ligeira. 

Contudo, dias intermináveis de anticiclone aproximam-se novamente.


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Mar 2015 às 18:12)

Por aqui dizer que choveu alguma coisa pela manhã e até parecia fazer crer que iriamos ter um dia chuvoso ... Porém a tarde revelou-se seca com o céu a permanecer nublado mas a chuva a não existir ... Dizer que o vento também acalmou ...


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2015 às 19:28)

Orion disse:


> Mais um dia anormal por Ponta Delgada. Anormal porque está nublado e chover de forma ligeira.
> 
> Contudo, dias intermináveis de anticiclone aproximam-se novamente.





Wessel1985 disse:


> Por aqui dizer que choveu alguma coisa pela manhã e até parecia fazer crer que iriamos ter um dia chuvoso ... Porém a tarde revelou-se seca com o céu a permanecer nublado mas a chuva a não existir ... Dizer que o vento também acalmou ...



A frente progride lentamente e tem muita nebulosidade alta a que não corresponde precipitação.
Às 12h já tinha deixado o Grupo Central embora ainda tenha ocorrrido alguma precipitação fraca na Terceira:





Só começou a chover em Ponta Delgada ao fim da manhã, interrompeu a meio da tarde e voltou a chover mais um pouco, fraco, ao fim da tarde.
A imagem de satélite mostra a banda de nuvens responsável por esta última precipitação. A faixa a oeste que ainda está sobre a Terceira praticamente não deixou precipitação no Grupo Central.





Contas finais do evento, 14/15, para os grupos Ocidental e Central:
Corvo: *4,8* mm
Flores: *24,4* mm
Horta: *20,8* mm
Pico: (8,3 mm) valor seguramente inferior ao verdadeiro, talvez metade, devido a falhas da estação
São Jorge: *14,5* mm
Angra do Heroísmo: *14,4* mm (só começou a chover depois das 6h, o pico da precipitação foi entre as 9h e as 10h)
Graciosa: *17,2* mm

Ainda a chover no Grupo Oriental, até às 18h acumulou-se:
Ponta Delgada, aeroporto: *6,7* mm
Observatório Afonso Chaves: *6,9* mm
Nordeste; *0,1* mm
Santa Maria: sem registo público.

Acumulados de Março até hoje às 18 horas para os dois arquipélagos:





Precipitações diminutas que esta frente trouxe aos Açores, quando comparadas com o déficit de precipitação acumulada ao longo dos últimos meses. A previsão até ao fim do mês, com a confiança que as previsões dos modelos devem merecer a mais de quatro dias, é de praticamente nenhuma precipitação.

Só a ilha das Flores se aproxima de uma situação normal. Mesmo assim corrijo um erro da última mensagem: Flores ainda não atingiu o valor médio de Março que é cerca de 160 mm.

Situação final às 18h, frente a deixar S.Miguel e a deixar muito mal servido o Grupo Oriental até àquela hora, contrariando previsões dos modelos que apontavam para acumulados mais importantes.


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 19:53)

StormRic disse:


> Santa Maria: sem registo público.



Choveu... pouco:

http://servicos-sraa.azores.gov.pt/morhi/#

5mm no dia de hoje na Estação da Maia, Santa Maria. Nas restantes estações, nada.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2015 às 20:00)

Orion disse:


> Choveu... pouco:
> 
> http://servicos-sraa.azores.gov.pt/morhi/#
> 
> 5mm no dia de hoje na Estação da Maia, Santa Maria. Nas restantes estações, nada.



Obrigado pela ligação a esta página que não conhecia! É um serviço excelente!
Mas não foi só na Maia que choveu, todas as outras estações têm registo.


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 20:02)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado pela ligação a esta página que não conhecia!



Só falta aumentar o número de estações nas restantes (sete) ilhas e um (três) radar(es) low-cost


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2015 às 20:28)

Orion disse:


> Só falta aumentar o número de estações nas restantes (sete) ilhas e um (três) radar(es) low-cost



Concordo!
E tens razão, corrijo o que eu disse na mensagem anterior, realmente só há registo na Maia, as outras duas estações que registam precipitação, Praia Formosa e Santa Maria, nada têm registado. Será que não estão a funcionar ou não choveu mesmo? Custa-me a acreditar que chova 5 mm no extremo Leste da ilha e nada no centro ou costa sul.


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 20:42)

Não acho que seja surpreendente. Compara com S. Miguel:



StormRic disse:


> Ponta Delgada, aeroporto: *6,7* mm





StormRic disse:


> Nordeste; *0,1* mm



Geralmente é ao contrário. O Nordeste é muito mais chuvoso que a cidade. Também choveu hoje 6,1mm nas Sete Cidades (de acordo com o sítio). Como estamos num regime de precipitação anormal, não esperes o 'normal' . Mas, confesso, não costumo seguir as estações.

De resto, o evento ainda não acabou. Há que ter esperança no AROME (infelizmente a precipitação, especialmente em Santa Maria, é muito fragmentada quando comparando com S. Miguel - faixas significativas):





















Esperemos que o melhor esteja reservado para o fim.


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 20:56)

Pouquíssimo mas é melhor que nada:


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2015 às 21:09)

Em S.Miguel há 22 estações que registam precipitação. Irei tentar integrar a informação disponibilizada pela página http://servicos-sraa.azores.gov.pt/morhi/default.asp# nos registos. O intervalo de tempo é de 10 minutos e pode-se escolher fazer acumulados ou obter máximos de intensidade em 10 minutos que ocorreram em intervalos de 1 hora, 4 horas, um dia, uma semana ou um mês.
Fica aqui um exemplo rápido com os acumulados horários de hoje até às 20h:


----------



## Azor (15 Mar 2015 às 21:18)

Alguém teve oportunidade de ver há pouco a notícia no telejornal Açores?
*Este é o inverno mais seco da ultima década*, e se não chover em Abril e Maio para repôr o valor de água dos aquíferos e das ribeiras, muitas nascentes podem correr o risco de "irem à vida".
Segundo o hidrologista que foi entrevistado, há ilhas em que os valores de reserva de água já estão comprometidos - São Jorge, Graciosa e Pico.


----------



## Azor (15 Mar 2015 às 21:19)

@StormRic quais as tuas previsões e perspectivas para os próximos dias/semanas/meses?
A anomalia vai continuar?


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2015 às 21:21)

Orion disse:


> Esperemos que o melhor esteja reservado para o fim.



Infelizmente penso que a maior parte da precipitação a esperar desta frente e linhas pós-frontais já caíu. Os valores agora não passam de algumas décimas nos intervalos de 10 minutos.
Veja-se este gráfico comparativo obtido na referida página da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores e a evolução da intensidade da precipitação. As linhas são obtidas por união dos valores correspondentes às precipitações acumuladas em intervalos de 10 minutos:


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2015 às 21:26)

Azor disse:


> @StormRic quais as tuas previsões e perspectivas para os próximos dias/semanas/meses?
> A anomalia vai continuar?



Eu não faço previsões, só consulto, como todos nós, os modelos. O que se vê até ao fim do mês no GFS é a quase ausência de precipitação. A título pessoal avanço a hipótese de que a haver alterações terão que estar relacionadas com a mudança da distribuição das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas no Atlântico e alteração da circulação geral do hemisfério norte e aí não tenho nada a dizer nem competência para avançar mais previsões. As previsões sazonais de Primavera, no tópico respectivo, podem dar-nos uma ideia mas joga-se sempre com probabilidades.


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 21:28)

StormRic disse:


> Infelizmente penso que a maior parte da precipitação a esperar desta frente e linhas pós-frontais já caíu. Os valores agora não passam de algumas décimas nos intervalos de 10 minutos.



Concordo. A frente move-se para nordeste deixando os 'restos'. Se o movimento fosse para este provavelmente a chuva seria mais intensa. S. Miguel pode ver algo já Sta. Maria duvido muito.

P.S. Quando for euromilionário vou doar para a rede hidrometeorológica cá do sítio (com radares _low-cost_ incluídos). Em termos informáticos (como por exemplo o comparativo acima mostrado) está bem equipada


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 21:35)

Azor disse:


> @StormRic quais as tuas previsões e perspectivas para os próximos dias/semanas/_meses_?



Quanto a isso:

Março/Abril







Abril/Maio






Tendencialmente a Primavera será mais do mesmo. O anticiclone deverá ficar estacionado no triângulo Açores-Madeira-Continente.


----------



## Azor (15 Mar 2015 às 21:35)

StormRic disse:


> Eu não faço previsões, só consulto, como todos nós, os modelos. O que se vê até ao fim do mês no GFS é a quase ausência de precipitação. A título pessoal avanço a hipótese de que a haver alterações terão que estar relacionadas com a mudança da distribuição das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas no Atlântico e alteração da circulação geral do hemisfério norte e aí não tenho nada a dizer nem competência para avançar mais previsões. As previsões sazonais de Primavera, no tópico respectivo, podem dar-nos uma ideia mas joga-se sempre com probabilidades.



Eu também consulto, mas é sempre bom ouvir a opinião de quem sabe mais do que nós. 
Obrigado. Nem imaginas o quanto me animaste....
Costumo ver o CFS e até lá, nem mesmo a 1000 h dão a extinção deste anticiclone... acredita, estou mesmo desesperado porque já estou vendo as minhas plantações de Setembro cultivadas com tanto esforço acabarem por morrer por falta de água porque a nascente de água que utilizo para levar a água á minha terra já está nas suas últimas e nessa referida zona, é a única nascente que abastece a zona onde tenho as minhas plantações.... 
"Dias negros" se aproximam.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2015 às 21:35)

Orion disse:


> De resto, o evento ainda não acabou. Há que ter esperança no AROME (infelizmente a precipitação, especialmente em Santa Maria, é muito fragmentada quando comparando com S. Miguel - faixas significativas):



Pensando naquelas linhas de instabilidade pós-frontais e na corrente de noroeste de curta duração que se segue até amanhã podem ainda ocorrer aguaceiros. Parece-me que para o Grupo Oriental pouco será de esperar de acumulados, menos de 5 mm.


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 21:37)

Complementando a publicação anterior...

E o Verão seria 'normal', ou seja, não haveria compensações:

Junho/Julho






Julho/Agosto






Negro, muito negro.


----------



## Azor (15 Mar 2015 às 21:40)

Orion disse:


> Complementando a publicação anterior...
> 
> E o Verão seria 'normal', ou seja, não haveria compensações:
> 
> ...



Mas achas que isto é para levar à letra?
Os Açores estão ali no meio termo... sem falar que fazer previsões sazonais para ilhas pequenas no  Atlântico tem sempre muito que se lhe diga....


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2015 às 21:41)

Azor disse:


> Eu também consulto, mas é sempre bom ouvir a opinião de quem sabe mais do que nós.
> Obrigado. Nem imaginas o quanto me animaste....
> Costumo ver o CFS e até lá, nem mesmo a 1000 h dão a extinção deste anticiclone... acredita, estou mesmo desesperado porque já estou vendo as minhas plantações de Setembro cultivadas com tanto esforço acabarem por morrer por falta de água porque a nascente de água que utilizo para levar a água á minha terra já está nas suas últimas e nessa referida zona, é a única nascente que abastece a Fajã onde tenho as minhas plantações....
> "Dias negros" se aproximam.





Orion disse:


> Tendencialmente a Primavera será mais do mesmo.



As previsões sazonais podem sempre estar totalmente erradas, baseiam-se em certos níveis de confiança que nunca são a 100%. Pelo que se vê parece que a primavera será ou normal ou ligeiramente inferior ao normal. Essas cartas referem-se a que períodos de tempo?


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 21:46)

StormRic disse:


> As previsões sazonais podem sempre estar totalmente erradas, baseiam-se em certos níveis de confiança que nunca são a 100%. Pelo que se vê parece que a primavera será ou normal ou ligeiramente inferior ao normal. Essas cartas referem-se a que períodos de tempo?



Publicações corrigidas (adicionados os meses). Fonte:

http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali?refresh_ce


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 21:47)

Azor disse:


> Mas achas que isto é para levar à letra?
> Os Açores estão ali no meio termo... sem falar que fazer previsões sazonais para ilhas pequenas no  Atlântico tem sempre muito que se lhe diga....



Apenas comentei os dados. Isso depois é vendo dia-a-dia.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2015 às 21:48)

Orion disse:


> Em termos informáticos (como por exemplo o comparativo acima mostrado) está bem equipada



Sem dúvida, não conhecia esta página. Possibilita inclusivamente descarregar os dados em folha Excel, que foi o que eu fiz. O IPMA podia seguir este exemplo de total disponibilização de dados.
Um muito bom trabalho de elogiar, até porque deve estar a ser feito com recursos controlados.


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2015 às 21:52)

Orion disse:


> Publicações corrigidas (adicionados os meses). Fonte:
> 
> http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali?refresh_ce



 obrigado mais uma vez!

Parece que vai sair uma actualização amanhã, esta previsão é de 16 do mês passado.


----------



## Azor (15 Mar 2015 às 21:52)

Vamos ter esperança. Nem tudo pode ser assim tão mau.
A próxima actualização do ECMWF é já amanhã. Rezem!


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2015 às 22:05)

Azor disse:


> já estou vendo as minhas plantações de Setembro cultivadas com tanto esforço acabarem por morrer por falta de água porque a nascente de água que utilizo para levar a água á minha terra já está nas suas últimas e nessa referida zona, é a única nascente que abastece a zona onde tenho as minhas plantações....



É nas encostas marítimas sudoeste do maciço das Sete Cidades, não é? Não há muita altitude das cristas da Caldeira nessa área realmente, linhas de água divergentes e grande insolação, tudo contribui para as nascentes ficarem dependentes de um regime regular de chuvas.


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2015 às 22:14)

Notícia sobre a (falta de) água a partir dos 3:20 minutos:

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e187939/telejornal-acores

Os Açores agora são a Califórnia portuguesa


----------



## Azor (15 Mar 2015 às 22:15)

StormRic disse:


> É nas encostas marítimas sudoeste do maciço das Sete Cidades, não é? Não há muita altitude das cristas da Caldeira nessa área realmente, linhas de água divergentes e grande insolação, tudo contribui para as nascentes ficarem dependentes de um regime regular de chuvas.



Sim, mais propriamente na Fajã da Rocha da Relva.... a nascente tem origem nos contrafortes das Sete Cidades. Ainda hoje falando com os meus vizinhos "rocheiros", os mais antigos me disseram que mesmo em épocas de secas a nascente nunca secou, mas a verdade é que ninguém se lembra de um inverno como este e por incrível que pareça, a nascente "que nunca seca", já começa a dar os primeiros sufocos 

Além disso  nesta Fajã, há animais e culturas que dependem da água desta nascente. Estamos todos apreensivos, porque uma vez que o acesso á mesma é apenas feito a pé ou de burro, é complicado fazer carregar água por 6 km abaixo em cima das bestas num atalho estreito e íngreme junto à falésia

....


----------



## Azor (15 Mar 2015 às 22:20)

Esta é a nascente principal que abastece esta Fajã... do qual, eu e muitos moradores dependem....de momento já corre muito devagar...


----------



## StormRic (15 Mar 2015 às 22:50)

Azor disse:


> Esta é a nascente principal que abastece esta Fajã... do qual, eu e muitos moradores dependem....de momento já corre muito devagar...



 está já a fio de água? Esta foto é recente?


----------



## Cluster (15 Mar 2015 às 23:17)

Azor é suposto vermos água nessa primeira foto? Só vejo uma encosta amarelada e pouco mais.


----------



## Azor (15 Mar 2015 às 23:53)

@StormRic , em situação normal de Inverno, a água extravasa o tanque e a bica corre bastante forte. Agora já só tem um fio.

@Cluster , costuma correr uma cascata na foto , (que é a nascente do Pinheiro) que vai desaguar à Fajã.....só que ela já secou...







A única ribeira aqui dos meus lados que ainda corre bem (Sabe Deus porque é que ainda não secou), é a ribeira dos Mosteiros, que abastece ainda alguns moinhos de água da freguesia, mas mais dia menos dia, eles também deixam de moer quando as ribeiras secarem...







Em relação às lagoas da ilha, não sei ainda precisar como estão os valores de capacidade de água, mas já ouvi umas noticias que diziam que a água está mais baixa e que as margens estão aflorar, à superfície....sinal da grande falta de chuva...

Estas fotos foram recentes, tiradas em Fevereiro nas Sete Cidades e fornecidas por um amigo (até parece um dia normal de Verão) e pode se constatar já a falta de água nas margens. Em dias normais de Inverno esta lagoa vê aumentar as suas margens quase até ao caminho próximo da Freguesia, coisa que este ano nem por sombras se aproximou....

Resumindo e concluindo, a situação é grave!








]


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2015 às 00:00)

Confirma-se um 'ligeiro' 'aumento' da 'precipitação' em S. Miguel (os termos são sarcásticos propositadamente):






Santa Maria:





Como mera curiosidade, e tendo em conta as discrepâncias das estações de Sta. Maria fui ver o passado. Discrepâncias monstruosas entre estações não são supresa:

1 de Jan até 15 Mar 2015:






Um claro exemplo é o dia 26 de Fevereiro em que a estação da Praia teve >10 mm e as restantes zero. Provavelmente é uma mistura de tudo. Desde o 'pó' nas estações até, e acho este o fator mais importante, à miserável e desigual precipitação que se tem visto.

Porque até no período de 1 de Nov. até 31 de Dez de 2014:






As estações começam a 'divergir' a partir do meio de Fevereiro de 2015. Não é de admirar tendo em conta as frentes enfraquecidas. Não é ainda possível afirmar que há problema nas estações. Claro que só com chuva a sério é que qualquer dúvida poderá ser dissipada (não acredito que haja problemas nas estações). Agora é esperar (infelizmente suspeito que a mesma será longa).

Nota: Gráfico repetido eliminado.


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2015 às 00:08)

A frente já era:






Agora é esperar o miserável pós-frontal de amanhã.


----------



## Azor (16 Mar 2015 às 00:10)

Venha o 


Orion disse:


> A frente já era:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O padrão das estações está completamente alterado....


----------



## Cluster (16 Mar 2015 às 00:12)

Azor disse:


> @StormRic , em situação normal de Inverno, a água extravasa o tanque e a bica corre bastante forte. Agora já só tem um fio.
> 
> @Cluster , costuma correr uma cascata na foto , (que é a nascente do Pinheiro) que vai desaguar à Fajã.....só que ela já secou...
> 
> ...



Pelo menos continua bonita!


----------



## Azor (16 Mar 2015 às 00:14)

@Cluster  a tua ilha é que esta semana vai suspirar de alívio.
Avizinha se chuva para lá e para aí para o Continente.
Façam festa por nós que bem precisamos aqui


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2015 às 00:36)

E como gráfico confuso do dia, aqui fica a precipitação captada por todas as estações capazes de tal na rede em S. Miguel (Sta. Maria já foi discutida e só tem 3 capazes de tal):






Adição - Há mais de um ano que o alargamento das estações está parado:

http://www.radioatlantida.net/gover...o-da-rede-hidrometeorologica-a-todas-as-ilhas


----------



## Afgdr (16 Mar 2015 às 00:53)

Boa noite!

Por aqui, o céu aparenta estar limpo e o vento sopra bonançoso. A temperatura está nos 12ºC.

Hoje, finalmente, foi um dia mais típico de Inverno. Caíram aguaceiros e chuvisco durante todo o dia, embora não tenha sido nada de significativo.

Ontem, a mínima mais baixa foi 12,1ºC, registada nas Flores, seguindo-se o Corvo com 12,8ºC. Nas restantes ilhas, as mínimas andaram entre os 14ºC e os 17ºC.

Como já foi referido anteriormente, só se vislumbra AA até ao fim do mês... Estou ainda a aguardar o boletim meteorológico de Fevereiro, as anomalias devem ser interessantes...

*Edit (00h07): *Chuvisco/chuva fraca por aqui...
*Edit (00h11):* Foi um aguaceiro passageiro...


----------



## Afgdr (16 Mar 2015 às 03:15)

Não se esqueçam que no Pico há também uma estação meteorológica da RHA, em São Caetano. A precipitação acumulada ontem na referida estação foi 12,7 mm.

Seguem-se os valores da precipitação acumulada ontem em algumas estações Packet (APRS) de radioamadores.
- Lagoa, São Miguel: 6,9 mm
- Praia Formosa, Santa Maria: 23,9 mm (valor registado das 14h31 às 19h11 AZOT, horário em que a estação esteve operacional)
- Horta, Faial: 15,5 mm (operacional até às 21h49 AZOT)

*Gráficos (hora UTC):*

*Lagoa*






*Praia Formosa*






*Horta*







O valor registado na Praia é interessante e questionável. A estação da Praia da RHA está off, era bom se tivéssemos dados para comparar...


----------



## Wessel1985 (16 Mar 2015 às 06:01)

Boas ... Por aqui alguma descida de temperatura para a noite mas nada de chuva ... Em relação ao drama que esta seca representa para as pessoas que dependem da terra para viver desejo a nível pessoal que os piores cenários não venham a acontecer e que tudo não passe de um valente susto ... De facto não me lembro de um inverno tão seco ... Dizem que é o Inverno mais seco da última década ... Pois eu desde que nasci ( Meados dos Anos 80 ) que não me lembro de tão pouca chuva nas nossas ilhas nesta estação do ano ... De facto isto é do 80 para o 8 ... Depois de anos de enxurradas no Porto Judeu ou na Agualva agora uma seca medonha ... O clima está alterado devido às maldades que o homem faz ao ambiente e ao invés deste mudar a sua conduta continua a persistir no erro ... Temo que infelizmente cenários como o deste ano possam tornar-se uma realidade bem dolorosa aqui pelo Atlântico norte ... 

EDIT1 (05:37) - Acabou de cair alguns pingos de chuva mas nada de substancial ...


----------



## lserpa (16 Mar 2015 às 11:39)

Bom dia, sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento moderado, temperatura às 10:30 11.3ºC aqui pela Horta.
Após esta frente e respetiva área pós frontal com linha de instabilidade associada (que nem dei por ela), ao consultar novamente os modelos, parece-me que a chuva para o mês de Março esgotou a sua cota mensal... Só vejo agora anticiclone até onde a vista alcança... O pior disso é que o que choveu não dá para repor tudo o que já foi gasto em água neste Inverno.  Ontem constatei que a bacia hidrográfica do Faial deve rondar os 70% (olhometro) e estamos no inverno... Nunca me lembro de a ver tão em baixo incluindo os meses de verão. 

Boa semana a todos.


----------



## Azor (16 Mar 2015 às 13:05)

O cenário é bastante complicado especialmente para as ilhas centrais e orientais.
A lavoura em S. Miguel já se começa a ressentir, uma vez que a capacidade de armazenamento de água para as explorações agrícolas já está com os seus dias contados...
Nunca me lembro de ver uma situação dessas, e o pior é que ainda existem algumas pessoas que fazem festa por isso.
Acho melhor irmos-nos preparando para dias muito difíceis porque isto nem tão cedo vai mudar.
E a madeira segue no mesmo caminho...


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2015 às 15:59)

Azor disse:


> existem algumas pessoas que fazem festa por isso



Quem?


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 16:32)

É provável que em certos lugares da ilha de S.Miguel se note um ligeiro aumento de caudais mas é insignificante. Fica aqui o quadro do evento para esta Ilha que é a única com uma cobertura de estações muito completa. Esperemos que o projecto se possa estender às outras ilhas, além do Pico e de Santa Maria que já têm algumas também. Uma das conclusões que se podem tirar desta análise é que as três estações do IPMA, Ponta Delgada (aeroporto e observatório) e Nordeste dão uma ideia absolutamente errada, pecando por defeito, da precipitação real caída na ilha.






Edição: correcção de dados e adição de estações.


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2015 às 16:51)

StormRic disse:


> Uma das conclusões que se podem tirar desta análise é que as três estações do IPMA, Ponta Delgada (aeroporto e observatório) e Nordeste dão uma ideia absolutamente errada, pecando por defeito, da precipitação real caída na ilha.



Penso que é transversal a qualquer lado, seja no continente ou nas ilhas. A grande diferença é que temos mais estações e logo mais meios de comparação. De resto, e como já referi, o Nordeste é sempre mais chuvoso. No boletim meteorológico diário na TV aparece sempre a precipitação do Nordeste. Um aguaceiro mais forte aqui ou ali fazem muita diferença.

Adição: É algo semelhante à humidade. No boletim da TV apenas dizem o valor às 9 horas da manhã. Mas ainda assim tenho familiares que dizem 'ei tanta humidade' ou 'hoje foi um dia húmido'.


----------



## Azor (16 Mar 2015 às 17:29)

Orion disse:


> Quem?


Os amantes do Verão eterno, e todos aqueles que não dependem das terras para sobreviver.
Por outras palavras, aqueles que apenas dependem dos estabelecimentos comerciais para levarem o "pãozinho à boca", logo estão completamente alheios ao que se passa, como já tive a infelicidade de constatar pelo facebook...


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 18:33)

A estação de Nordeste do IPMA tem o pluviómetro entupido certamente. A estação mais próxima, Espigão da Ponte, é a que teve o maior total nestes dois dias, 39,3 mm até às 17h.


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2015 às 18:46)

StormRic disse:


> A estação de Nordeste do IPMA tem o pluviómetro entupido certamente.



Longe disso. A grande diferença é... a localização:






Nordeste tem os montes e a vila 'cá em baixo'


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 18:48)

Orion disse:


> Longe disso. A grande diferença é... a localização:
> 
> 
> 
> Nordeste tem os montes e a vila 'cá em baixo'



Acho muito improvável, basta comparar no quadro acima os registos horários, é praticamente impossível ter chovido em todas as estações da ilha menos naquela.
A altitude daquelas serras não é suficiente para fazer "sombra" em perturbações frontais com nuvens a todos os níveis.
Compare-se ainda com outras duas estações próximas, Tronqueira e Algarvia. E tal como disseste "o nordeste é sempre mais chuvoso".


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2015 às 18:49)

Podes ver as diferenças abismais aqui:






PS: A estação até pode ter um problema (quem sabe?). Por outro lado pode ser uma situação semelhante às estações de Sta. Maria.


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2015 às 19:04)

De qualquer forma, o valor do Nordeste (0.1 mm) é sempre o usado como podes ver no boletim de ontem:

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2015 às 19:34)

Mas mais interessante é a estação do IPMA em Santa Maria não aparecer no site mas no boletim aparece:

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 19:37)

Orion disse:


> De qualquer forma, o valor do Nordeste (0.1 mm) é sempre o usado como podes ver no boletim de ontem:
> 
> webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen



Mas neste boletim a precipitação apresentada é das 12h de dia 14 às 12h de dia 15. Ora até essa hora ainda não tinham ocorrido os 0,1mm de Nordeste, esses 0,1mm ocorreram sim na estação de Ponta Delgada, observatório Afonso Chaves que é muito mais provavelmente a estação de referência de S.Miguel. Não fazia qualquer sentido ir buscar uma estação num extremo da ilha quando em qualquer apresentação de uma região a estação a que se recorre é a da cidade mais importante, neste caso a capital até. Era como dar como referência para o continente Sagres em vez de Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 19:41)

Orion disse:


> Mas mais interessante é a estação do IPMA em Santa Maria não aparecer no site mas no boletim aparece:
> 
> webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen



Das 12h do dia 11 às 12h do dia 12 o registo no Nordeste é zero; em Ponta Delgada é 1 mm efectivamente (arredondamento de 1,3mm), no observatório Afonso Chaves.


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2015 às 20:11)

StormRic disse:


> Mas neste boletim a precipitação apresentada é das 12h de dia 14 às 12h de dia 15.



Também pode ser erro meu generalizando as referências ocasionais ao Nordeste. Mas ainda assim e revendo as tabelas (e usando a função flash do IPMA):


----------



## StormRic (16 Mar 2015 às 20:26)

Orion disse:


> Mas ainda assim e revendo as tabelas (e usando a função flash do IPMA):



A hora legal dos Açores é atrasada 1h em relação à UTC que é a apresentada nas tabelas do IPMA. Os 0,1mm do observatório, que eu referi, ocorreram na observação das 13h UTC, logo 12h nos Açores, por isso já foram referidos no Boletim da RTP Açores.
É preferível visualizar as tabelas HTML em vez dos gráficos _flash_.
Os valores que aparecem na tabela do Boletim referem-se a Ponta Delgada.


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2015 às 20:29)

StormRic disse:


> A hora legal dos Açores é atrasada 1h em relação à UTC que é a apresentada nas tabelas do IPMA. Os 0,1mm do observatório, que eu referi, ocorreram na observação das 13h UTC, logo 12h nos Açores, por isso já foram referidos no Boletim da RTP Açores.
> É preferível visualizar as tabelas HTML em vez dos gráficos _flash_.
> Os valores que aparecem na tabela do Boletim referem-se a Ponta Delgada.



Verdade. Esqueci-me da diferença horária  Pronto, por omissão é o Afonso de Chaves. Generalizei a referência ocasional ao Nordeste.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Mar 2015 às 00:57)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco. A temperatura está nos 11°C.

Hoje, foi um dia frio e também de muito vento. O céu apresentou-se entre o limpo e o muito nublado, tendo caído um ou outro aguaceiro fraco de pouca duração.


*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 15/03/2015*

*Estações do IPMA*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: *9,5ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: *8,3ºC*
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 10,5ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: N/D
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: *9,5ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 11,3ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 11,5ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 11,8ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 12ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 11ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 12,9ºC


Ontem, a mínima mais baixa das estações do IPMA foi 8,3°C, registada nas Flores. Relativamente às estações da RHA, a mínima mais baixa foi 4,688°C, registada no Pico.


----------



## Azor (17 Mar 2015 às 01:10)

@Afgdr  não sei até que ponto o modelo CFS é válido, mas a ultima actualização já mostra um panorama completamente diferente para os Açores a partir de meados de Abril.
Será que a tão esperada mudança ainda está para vir?
De facto, só nos resta mesmo Abril e Maio para nos "salvar"....


----------



## Azor (17 Mar 2015 às 01:18)

Que saudades tenho de uma boa trovoada...
E falando em trovoadas, aqui fica o vídeo do temporal de 14 Maio de 2012, só para recordar uma vez mais.
Este dia vai certamente ficar na história. Ficou na minha, até porque deixou saudades.
Uma noite inesquecível!


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 03:44)

Azor disse:


> Que saudades tenho de uma boa trovoada...
> E falando em trovoadas, aqui fica o vídeo do temporal de 14 Maio de 2012, só para recordar uma vez mais.
> Este dia vai certamente ficar na história. Ficou na minha, até porque deixou saudades.
> Uma noite inesquecível!



 espectáculo! É daquelas que rebenta sem contemplações, parecem salvas de mil canhões.


----------



## Azor (17 Mar 2015 às 13:12)

StormRic disse:


> espectáculo! É daquelas que rebenta sem contemplações, parecem salvas de mil canhões.


Este dia foi quase inédito! Estivemos em alerta vermelho na altura, e a procissão até esteve ameaçada de não sair à rua, Houveram várias inundações por toda a ilha.
Fiquei até com o carro entalado numa via devido a uma ribeira que transbordou para a rua lol. 
Mas pronto, fora o susto, penso que foi o maior festival de raios (mais recente) que aconteceu por estas bandas. Não sei se é possível ter acesso ao arquivo de dados de registo de precipitação referente ao dia 14 Maio de 2012


----------



## lserpa (17 Mar 2015 às 13:28)

Azor disse:


> Este dia foi quase inédito! Estivemos em alerta vermelho na altura, e a procissão até esteve ameaçada de não sair à rua, Houveram várias inundações por toda a ilha.
> Fiquei até com o carro entalado numa via devido a uma ribeira que transbordou para a rua lol.
> Mas pronto, fora o susto, penso que foi o maior festival de raios (mais recente) que aconteceu por estas bandas. Não sei se é possível ter acesso ao arquivo de dados de registo de precipitação referente ao dia 14 Maio de 2012


Espectáculo, digo eu !!  Aqui pelo o Faial o ultimo grande evento foi em Julho de 2014 e que levou 3 dias a trovejar!!  lembro-me que registei na minha estação mais de 160mm em apenas 3 dias


----------



## Azor (17 Mar 2015 às 14:00)

lserpa disse:


> Espectáculo, digo eu !!  Aqui pelo o Faial o ultimo grande evento foi em Julho de 2014 e que levou 3 dias a trovejar!!  lembro-me que registei na minha estação mais de 160mm em apenas 3 dias


@lserpa , esse dia foi também de arromba especialmente para o Pico e Faial 
Foram 3 dias debaixo de trovoada forte e chuva persistente... até deu para "nadar" na rua pelo que vi na altura pelo facebook 
Mas o resto das ilhas também tiveram trovoada e chuva forte, apesar de não tão intensa por 3 dias como foi no Faial.
São estes eventos brutais aqui pelos Açores que fazem com que eu dispense na boa os anticiclones....


----------



## lserpa (17 Mar 2015 às 14:08)

Azor disse:


> @lserpa , esse dia foi também de arromba especialmente para o Pico e Faial
> Foram 3 dias debaixo de trovoada forte e chuva persistente... até deu para "nadar" na rua pelo que vi na altura pelo facebook
> Mas o resto das ilhas também tiveram trovoada e chuva forte, apesar de não tão intensa por 3 dias como foi no Faial.
> São estes eventos brutais aqui pelos Açores que fazem com que eu dispense na boa os anticiclones....



Foi espétacular  A verdade é que em 3 dias choveu mais que este inverno todo junto!!! :/


----------



## paulaazores1975 (17 Mar 2015 às 14:38)

E alguem aqui se lembra do grande temporal que houve em sao miguel na madurgada do 14 para 15 agosto de 1986?


----------



## lserpa (17 Mar 2015 às 15:09)

Esse também passo cá pelo Faial... Gostava de ver registos dele, mas nunca consegui encontrar... Penso que essa tempestade está na origem da famosa foto do Neptuno. Não tenho a certeza. Eu era pequeno e não tenho uma memória muito concreta do que se passou. Sei de histórias contadas pelos meus pais...


----------



## Azor (17 Mar 2015 às 17:27)

paulaazores1975 disse:


> E alguem aqui se lembra do grande temporal que houve em sao miguel na madurgada do 14 para 15 agosto de 1986?



Tinha 10 anos mas recordo bem a fúria dessa tempestade.
Existem relatos ainda nos jornais da época.
Morreram pescadores em S. Miguel em consequência das vagas gigantes segundo aquilo  que meus pais me contam, mas também muita destruição generalizada por toda a ilha.
Na altura a freguesia das Sete Cidades nem tinha ainda luz eléctrica. As pessoas viviam ainda á luz de candeeiro a petróleo, mas nas zonas que já havia luz a ilha ficou completamente às cegas. 
Acho que foi a maior tempestade do século XX que atingiu os Açores.
Noto que desde meados dos anos 90 para cá, cada vez mais as tempestades surgem com menos frequência como costumavam assolar as ilhas no passado.


----------



## lserpa (17 Mar 2015 às 18:01)

lserpa disse:


> Esse também passo cá pelo Faial... Gostava de ver registos dele, mas nunca consegui encontrar... Penso que essa tempestade está na origem da famosa foto do Neptuno. Não tenho a certeza. Eu era pequeno e não tenho uma memória muito concreta do que se passou. Sei de histórias contadas pelos meus pais...



Encontrei isto algo sobre a do neptuno, foi no mesmo ano mas no inverno... ''Tempestade de 15 de Fevereiro de 1986. O vento atingiu 260 Km/h, com elevados prejuízos em habitações, milhares de árvores partidas nas ilhas dos Grupos Ocidental e Central. A rebentação das ondas atingiu os 60 metros de altura na ilha do Faial.''


----------



## Wessel1985 (17 Mar 2015 às 20:49)

Azor disse:


> Que saudades tenho de uma boa trovoada...
> E falando em trovoadas, aqui fica o vídeo do temporal de 14 Maio de 2012, só para recordar uma vez mais.
> Este dia vai certamente ficar na história. Ficou na minha, até porque deixou saudades.
> Uma noite inesquecível!




Que bem me lembro desta épica noite em que também trovejou e bem aqui por Angra ... Estava num bar com amigos e lembro-me bem da chuva fortíssima e das trovoadas violentas que chegaram a assustar os mais sensíveis ... Muitas inundações aconteceram nesse dia com água a descer a Miragaia até à baixa de Angra ... E estragos na zona da rocha e junto ao hotel novo ...


----------



## fablept (17 Mar 2015 às 22:14)

Azor disse:


> ...


Ah! Eu ando por ali...com água quase até aos joelhos


----------



## paulaazores1975 (17 Mar 2015 às 22:52)

paulaazores1975 disse:


> E alguem aqui se lembra do grande temporal que houve em sao miguel na madurgada do 14 para 15 agosto de 1986?


 lembro me bem deste dia, tinha 11 anos e fazia 7 dias que o meu irmao mais novo tinha nascido ( 7 agosto), neste dia escolhemos finalmente o nome dele, em casa de amigos no bairro da praia pequena do populo, passsamos la a noite, fizemos direta as escuras a ver a chuva e a trovoada no jardim sentados no alpendre.fazia cada relampago qud iluminava o jardim , por segundos parecia de dia e escurecia ooutra vez. Quando chegamos de manha a casa, tinhamos a cozinha inundada...


----------



## StormRic (17 Mar 2015 às 23:11)

Azor disse:


> Este dia foi quase inédito! Estivemos em alerta vermelho na altura, e a procissão até esteve ameaçada de não sair à rua, Houveram várias inundações por toda a ilha.
> Fiquei até com o carro entalado numa via devido a uma ribeira que transbordou para a rua lol.
> Mas pronto, fora o susto, penso que foi o maior festival de raios (mais recente) que aconteceu por estas bandas. Não sei se é possível ter acesso ao arquivo de dados de registo de precipitação referente ao dia 14 Maio de 2012





fablept disse:


> Ah! Eu ando por ali...com água quase até aos joelhos





Começaram as trovoadas na tarde do dia 13, a chuva começou depois das 14h (hora dos Açores). A partir das 23h começam as grandes bátegas e prolongam-se até às 3h da madrugada, em alguns locais continuam pela manhã e voltaram na tarde de 14. 
É de notar que nenhuma destas estações é perto de Ponta Delgada onde poderá ter caído mais forte. Ainda vou ver se consigo obter os registos das estações do IPMA.
Vêem-se totais de mais de 50 mm em três ou quatro horas.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Mar 2015 às 00:55)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco. A temperatura está nos 10°C.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se entre o pouco e o muito nublado.


*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 16/03/2015*

*Estações do IPMA*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: *8,5ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: *7,7ºC*
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 8,7ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 8,7ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: 8,6ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 9,2ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 10,2ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,8ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,4ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,7ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 11ºC


*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
- Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: *6,053ºC*
- Estação da Lagoa das Furnas, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,057ºC
- Estação do Lombo, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,42ºC
- Estação de Santana, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,65ºC
- Estação das Sete Cidades, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,44ºC
- Estação da Tronqueira, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,821ºC
- Estação da Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 10,36ºC
- Estação da Praia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 10,26
- Estação de Santa Maria: 8,18ºC
- Estação de São Caetano, na Ilha do Pico: *3,939ºC

*
Ontem, a mínima mais baixa das estações do IPMA foi 7,7°C, registada novamente nas Flores e a das estações da RHA foi 3,939°C, registada no Pico, à semelhança de anteontem.

Em relação às trovoadas de Maio de 2012, lembro-me perfeitamente desse espetáculo elétrico... A trovoada foi bem forte e estrondosa!


----------



## Funchalense (18 Mar 2015 às 13:49)

Como previsto, caiu alguma neve durante a madrugada!


----------



## Funchalense (18 Mar 2015 às 13:51)

Temperaturas mínimas nas últimas 12 horas :


----------



## lserpa (18 Mar 2015 às 17:44)

Na minha pesquisa para encontrar na história dos Açores algo que assemelhe a este inverno, encontrei isto... 

''1613 — Ano da esterilidade das ervas - morte dos gados por falta de alimento - Neste ano uma combinação de seca e de vendavais no Inverno e primavera levaram a uma situação dramática de falta de alimento para os gados. Morreram muitos animais e a fome atingiu as classes mais pobres. Para cúmulo do azar, um raio matou um lavrador dos Altares (Terceira). Terá sido um ano de La Niña.''
A diferença é que o vento foi pouco e supostamente estamos no El Niño e não na La Niña...

estou a continuar a pesquisa... até à história recente ainda me faltam uns séculos


----------



## lserpa (18 Mar 2015 às 17:52)

lserpa disse:


> Na minha pesquisa para encontrar na história dos Açores algo que assemelhe a este inverno, encontrei isto...
> 
> ''1613 — Ano da esterilidade das ervas - morte dos gados por falta de alimento - Neste ano uma combinação de seca e de vendavais no Inverno e primavera levaram a uma situação dramática de falta de alimento para os gados. Morreram muitos animais e a fome atingiu as classes mais pobres. Para cúmulo do azar, um raio matou um lavrador dos Altares (Terceira). Terá sido um ano de La Niña.''
> A diferença é que o vento foi pouco e supostamente estamos no El Niño e não na La Niña...
> ...




           * 1647 Para além dos sismos, uma situação climática muito desfavorável para a produção de                     trigo - Inverno seco e primavera tardia e chuvosa - levou a que a ervilhaca e outras infestantes               dominassem o trigo: o resultado foi o excessivo encarecimento daquele cereal e a fome                           generalizada. O ano ficou conhecido pelo "ano da fome e dos terramotos". Em São Jorge as                   Câmaras tiveram de intervir para evitar a fome.


1678 — Falta de cereais causa desaguisado entre as Câmaras da ilha de São Jorge e da ilha do Pico - Mais uma vez um mau ano agrícola torna escassos os cereais pelo que as câmaras de São Jorge e Pico se vêm na necessidade de proibir a sua exportação.
Já deu para ver que houve alguns anos de grande seca e com graves consequências para as populações.

Também é de reparar que após estes períodos de seca houve grandes tempestade a assolar a região. 

por exemplo:


1649 — Uma tempestade provoca o naufrágio de 4 navios em Angra; sismo na Terceira - Uma tempestade com fortes ventos de SE provocou a perda de 4 navios em Angra, com um número indeterminado de vítimas. Um pequeno sismo atingiu a Terceira. Contudo, foi um ano célebre pela boa produção de vinhos.

1668 — Tempestade causa grandes prejuízos na Calheta, ilha de São Jorge - A 23 de Novembro uma violenta tempestade provocou "tal alteração de mar que este entrou pela dita vila derrubando casas" e obstruindo o porto com penedia.


----------



## Orion (19 Mar 2015 às 00:03)

A visualização do eclipse vai ser muito pobre.

Cobertura nebulosa:











Descritivo das nuvens:































Provavelmente será melhor visível em Santa Maria. Tendencialmente poucas nuvens baixas e médias. Muitas nuvens altas.


----------



## Afgdr (19 Mar 2015 às 01:08)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco. A temperatura está na casa dos 10ºC.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente pouco nublado, tornando-se muito nublado, com boas abertas à tarde, acabando por se tornar limpo.


*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 17/03/2015*

*Estações do IPMA*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 10,1ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 7,6ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 8,2ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: *6,8ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: *6,7ºC*
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: 6,9ºC
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 9,4ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: 8,8ºC
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: 10ºC
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,3ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 9,5ºC


*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
- Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,248ºC
- Estação da Lagoa das Furnas, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,855ºC
- Estação do Lombo, na Ilha de São Miguel: 5,858ºC
- Estação de Santana, na Ilha de São Miguel: 9,08ºC
- Estação das Sete Cidades, na Ilha de São Miguel: *5,389ºC*
- Estação da Tronqueira, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,123ºC
- Estação da Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 9,7ºC
- Estação da Praia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 9,45ºC
- Estação de Santa Maria: 6,823ºC
- Estação de São Caetano, na Ilha do Pico: *2,782ºC*


As mínimas foram bem baixas, mais baixas do que as de anteontem, principalmente no Grupo Central, tendo sido 6,7ºC a mais baixa, registada em São Jorge, seguindo-se o Pico com 6,8ºC e a Graciosa com 6,9ºC. As restantes mínimas do arquipélago variaram entre os 7ºC e os 10ºC (IPMA).

Relativamente às estações da RHA, a mínima mais baixa foi 2,782ºC, registada no Pico.


----------



## lserpa (19 Mar 2015 às 01:14)

Afgdr disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco. A temperatura está na casa dos 10ºC.
> 
> ...


Wow, essa do pico quase que já dá para criar uma geada nos tetos dos carros!!


----------



## lserpa (19 Mar 2015 às 14:07)

Boa tarde.
Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco aqui pela Horta, 16º C de temperatura, a humidade pelos 89% e já caíram alguns chuvisco, nada superior a 0.2mm/ hora...Metar LPHR 191330Z 15003KT 9999 -DZ SCT005 BKN013 16/15 Q1030.
Parece que infelizmente a visibilidade vai realmente afetar a Observação do Eclipse pela manhã... o TAF da Horta já mostra uma diminuição para esta tarde da visibilidade e a única coisa que é bem-vinda  são os chuviscos...  TEMPO 1912/1921 5000 DZRA


----------



## AzoresPower (19 Mar 2015 às 19:24)

Céu muito nublado e chuva fraca aqui na Terceira.

Boa tarde!


----------



## Afgdr (20 Mar 2015 às 00:14)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco/parcialmente nublado e vento fraco. A temperatura está nos 13ºC.

Hoje o céu apresentou-se em geral pouco/parcialmente nublado, com alguns períodos de maior nebulosidade.


*Temperaturas mínimas registadas - 18/03/2015*

*Estações do IPMA*
- Estação do Aeródromo do Corvo: 15,7ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo das Flores: 15ºC
- Estação do Observatório Príncipe Alberto do Mónaco, na Ilha do Faial: 13ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo do Pico: 8,2ºC
- Estação do Aeródromo de São Jorge: N/D
- Estação do Aeródromo da Graciosa: *7,9ºC*
- Estação de Angra do Heroísmo, na Ilha Terceira: 10,9ºC
- Estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada, na Ilha de São Miguel: *7,1ºC*
- Estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, na Ilha de São Miguel: *7,9ºC*
- Estação do Nordeste, na Ilha de São Miguel: *7,9ºC*
- Estação do Aeroporto de Santa Maria: 10ºC


*Estações da Rede Hidrometeorológica dos Açores*
- Estação da Chã da Macela, na Ilha de São Miguel: *4,747ºC*
- Estação da Lagoa das Furnas, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,645ºC
- Estação do Lombo, na Ilha de São Miguel: 4,99ºC
- Estação de Santana, na Ilha de São Miguel: 7,279ºC
- Estação das Sete Cidades, na Ilha de São Miguel: *3,743ºC*
- Estação da Tronqueira, na Ilha de São Miguel: 6,123ºC
- Estação da Maia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 10,52ºC
- Estação da Praia, na Ilha de Santa Maria: 9,48ºC
- Estação de Santa Maria: 7,439ºC
- Estação de São Caetano, na Ilha do Pico: 6,018ºC


Ontem, as mínimas foram novamente baixas nos Grupos Central e Oriental. A mínima mais baixa das estações do IPMA foi 7,1ºC, registada em Ponta Delgada, na estação do Aeroporto e a das estações da RHA foi 3,743ºC, registada nas Sete Cidades.


----------



## AnDré (20 Mar 2015 às 07:24)

A neve voltou aos pontos mais altos da ilha da Madeira:


----------



## Orion (21 Mar 2015 às 22:39)

Enquanto que a generalidade dos modelos indica a continuação do tempo 'seco' até, pelo menos, ao fim do mês, há um evento que tem variado muito consoante a saída do GFS. Em algumas saídas a frente estagna e desaparece aquando da chegada ao Grupo Ocidental. Contudo, a saída mais recente indica que a dissipação acontecerá mais a este, imediatamente antes da chegada ao Grupo Oriental:
















Provavelmente estes 'ganhos' serão 'apagados' na próxima saída.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2015 às 10:31)

Nas últimas horas choveu bastante nas zonas montanhosas da ilha da Madeira.

77,1mm desde das 0h às 9h no Arieiro e 74,7mm em Bica da Cana, também no mesmo período.
Nas últimas 24h, Bica da Cana já conta mais de 100mm. 108,2mm para ser exacto. O Arieiro vai com 90,3mm.

Toda esta chuva já se nota no caudal das ribeiras da ilha.

Curral das Freiras:





Faial






Seixal






Já no Funchal, a precipitação acumulada desde as 0h vai em 16,1mm.


----------



## racevw (22 Mar 2015 às 10:39)

AnDré disse:


> Nas últimas horas choveu bastante nas zonas montanhosas da ilha da Madeira.



É mto bem vinda! Já estávamos a precisar


----------



## Funchalense (22 Mar 2015 às 13:40)

O dia voltou a amanhecer com neve nos picos.


----------



## lserpa (22 Mar 2015 às 16:26)

Boa tarde, aqui pela cidade da Horta sigo com céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e médias , com algumas abertas, vento nordeste 35km/h com rajadas até 46km/h, o vento oscila entre nordeste e leste, possivelmente proporcionado pela montanha do Pico. A temperatura do ar está na casa dos 15,8°C e a humidade ronda os 71%. Apesar do sol, o vento torna a sensação térmica um tanto ou quanto desagradável para um passeio a pé. A pressão atmosférica está nos 1028,8mbar .

Cumprimentos e continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## Funchalense (22 Mar 2015 às 17:33)

Acumulado durante as últimas 24h :


----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2015 às 19:01)

Os Açores (assinalados com o círculo vermelho) às 11:20 de hoje (12:20 UTC) - imagem do satélite Terra. É notório o céu limpo sobre o grupo central - penso que na ilha do Pico:











Os satélites Aqua e Terra da NASA 'fotografam' quase todo o globo todos os dias. Imagens aqui:

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/imagery/realtime.cgi


----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2015 às 19:08)

Aqui está uma imagem com melhor resolução - Satélite Terra:






A ilha do Pico está no centro da imagem.


----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2015 às 20:58)

Para ser mais fácil, o diretório específico dos Açores é este:

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/imagery/subsets/?subset=ARM_Azores

Para ver as imagens de outros dias basta clicar no calendário no canto superior esquerdo e escolher.


----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2015 às 11:54)

Precipitação acumulada ontem, na ilha da Madeira. (Das 0h às 24h).





Porto Santo: 10,4mm.


----------



## AzoresPower (23 Mar 2015 às 17:41)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu nublado e vento fraco. Chuviscou de manhã mas nada de especial.


----------



## Afgdr (25 Mar 2015 às 00:57)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento fraco. A temperatura está nos 12°C.

O tempo tem estado monótono por aqui. Hoje, o céu apresentou-se encoberto e de uma maneira geral, o céu tem variado entre o pouco e o muito nublado/encoberto nos últimos dias.

Sinceramente, que Inverno da treta! Já estamos na Primavera e a tendência é para continuarmos sem chuva... A seca vai continuar a agravar-se se isto não mudar... Só vejo o tempo passar...

PS: Ontem, dia 23 de Março, foi o Dia Mundial da Meteorologia.


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2015 às 02:15)

Vendo a previsão da NOAA para a Oscilação do Atlântico Norte (NAO em inglês), a luz já aparece no final do túnel. Apesar de ainda mostrar uma tendência para um fortalecimento significativo do anticiclone até ao final do mês, Abril poderá trazer a tão esperada mudança de paradigma:


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2015 às 02:24)

Há 3 anos que não se via valores semelhantes da NAO:


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2015 às 17:38)

Ao contrário do que o GFS vinha prevendo, as últimas saídas indicam que a precipitação nem chegará ao grupo ocidental. Mas primeiro, a análise frontal:






O avanço do sistema frontal será impedido pelo anticiclone e ficará a oeste do arquipélago (GFS):
















Depois desse período de 12 horas (que teria despejado muita água no grupo ocidental se por lá tivesse parado) segue-se a dissipação:
















Por outro lado, o modelo europeu indica a possibilidade de uma acumulação mínima no grupo ocidental:


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2015 às 17:58)

Acumulados de precipitação até ontem. O relevo da Madeira a salvá-la em parte da seca, por alguma razão se construiu ao longo dos séculos o sistema de levadas para trazer a água das montanhas e da costa norte para a costa sul e áreas de cultivo.





Repare-se como em apenas 96 horas consecutivas durante os últimos dias caíu cerca de 80% da precipitação no arquipélago da Madeira. Os acumulados torrenciais também não são os melhores para mitigar uma seca, uma parte significativa da água escorre para o mar sem ter tempo de impregnar completamente os terrenos e encher os aquíferos.


----------



## Azor (26 Mar 2015 às 00:01)

Pelos vistos, nem tão cedo sairemos disto....
http://vencoreweather.com/2015/03/2...term-shift-in-temperatures-from-warm-to-cold/


----------



## lserpa (26 Mar 2015 às 00:14)

Azor disse:


> Pelos vistos, nem tão cedo sairemos disto....
> http://vencoreweather.com/2015/03/2...term-shift-in-temperatures-from-warm-to-cold/


Exatamente, apesar de cá nos Açores as sst estarem com anomalia positiva, deverá ser apenas temporária na conclusão que eu tirei. O atlântico norte tem neste momento uma enorme anomalia negativa à excepção da corrente do golfo. Agora apenas em tom de especulação, vejo duas hipóteses possíveis. 1º a fixação semi-permanente do AA e uma diminuição drástica nas entradas das frentes na região, como acontece neste momento. Ou em segunda hipótese, o deslocamento do AA para sudoeste, permitindo assim uma maior afluência das frentes e depressões profundas como as históricas da década de 80. 

Refiro que são meras especulações da minha parte.


----------



## Orion (26 Mar 2015 às 00:31)

Vou arriscar algo extremista. É possível que os Açores possam experienciar um daqueles eventos que só aparece uma vez por século. Por exemplo:



> In 1921 England was gripped by an extraordinary drought. High pressure systems from the Azores remained stuck for almost the entire year, leading to clear skies and dire shortages of rain. Kent was hit especially hard: the countryside turned into a parched yellow landscape and Margate was hit worst of all, where a mere 236mm (9.29in) rain fell over the whole year, a record for the lowest ever annual rainfall anywhere in the UK.





> As for the weather for the rest of that autumn, October carried on as if summer had never ended, thanks to persistent anti-cyclones. It was the sunniest October on record and crowds flocked to the seaside in temperatures hitting the high 20s, peaking at an extraordinary 29C on 5 and 6 October in London.



http://www.theguardian.com/news/2011/oct/13/weatherwatch-drought-margate-eliot-waste-land

É muito cedo para intervenções alarmistas. Mas uma estadia do anticlone por períodos muito longos não é impossível. Especialmente no meio do Atlântico. É esperar que as previsões sazonais não se concretizem (se bem que na última década os invernos secos são o 'novo normal').


----------



## lserpa (26 Mar 2015 às 00:45)

Orion disse:


> Vou arriscar algo extremista. É possível que os Açores possam experienciar um daqueles eventos que só aparece uma vez por século. Por exemplo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pois, nesta circunstância houve a subida do AA para as ilhas britânicas, ou seja, numa situação normal de anticiclone, nas ilhas britânicas há uma divisão da jetstream, por norma não são muito fortes e têm a duração de poucos dias. Sendo o caso do AA se centrar lá, haverá o desvio da jetstream ou para norte, ou para sul! Se for para norte estamos tramados... SECA...


----------



## Orion (26 Mar 2015 às 15:58)

Este verão a Eumetsat poderá trazer novidades para os Açores. Mandei a um mail a perguntar se ofereciam imagens como estas:

http://www.eumetsat.int/website/home/Images/ImageLibrary/DAT_2447283.html

Foi-me respondido que o referido produto, a projeção de Mercator, estará disponível neste Verão (também perguntei se podiam acrescentar um compósito RGB eview para os Açores tal como na Madeira):

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/EVIEW/index.htm

Resumindo, a resposta foi esta:



> It is called a Mercator projection, this is something that will be available via our WMS service when it is launched this summer. At the moment we do not offer this projection.
> 
> The new WMS may offer the eview in the region that you need in the projection that you find useful, however as it has not been launched yet, I cannot say for 100% certain if it will fulfil your needs – although I believe that it will.



Ver-se-á.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mar 2015 às 20:07)

Azor disse:


> Pelos vistos, nem tão cedo sairemos disto....
> http://vencoreweather.com/2015/03/2...term-shift-in-temperatures-from-warm-to-cold/



Muito bom este artigo. No entanto, contrariamente ao que possa parecer, a conclusão é animadora para os Açores. Mais do que a temperatura global do oceano, o que interessa para modelar o regime de precipitação numa área local é a distribuição das anomalias. Se num oceano globalmente mais frio, a zona menos fria coincidir com a área, aí haverá a maior probabilidade de precipitações acima do normal. Os Açores estão nesta situação no que se refere à previsão para o outono de 2015. Já a perspectiva para o continente é terrível.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mar 2015 às 20:12)

lserpa disse:


> Ou em segunda hipótese, o deslocamento do AA para sudoeste, permitindo assim uma maior afluência das frentes e depressões profundas como as históricas da década de 80.



Penso que enquanto a anomalia positiva estiver a sudoeste dos Açores o anticiclone não vai para lá, tenderá sempre a situar-se sobre o arquipélago ou próximo em qualquer quadrante que não se sobreponha ao sudoeste, precisamente o que tem acontecido nos últimos meses.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mar 2015 às 20:19)

lserpa disse:


> Exatamente, apesar de cá nos Açores as sst estarem com anomalia positiva



Apesar de parecer significativo que os Açores estão em anomalia positiva, na verdade o que importa é que estão na vertente da anomalia positiva mais intensa a sudoeste e que já esteve ainda mais intensa para oeste.





mas é efectivamente este reforço para nordeste daquela crista positiva que nos faz ficar optimista quanto aos Açores, não quanto ao Continente.


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2015 às 00:00)

Será interessante ver os acumulados de amanhã no grupo ocidental. A previsão do IPMA é esta:

PREVISÃO PARA DIA 27 DE MARÇO DE 2015 – SEXTA-FEIRA

CORVO
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, passando a aguaceiros.

FLORES
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, passando a aguaceiros.

No GFS, como anteriormente mencionado, a precipitação é mínima (se bem que o final da tarde do dia de amanhã pode trazer chuva mais intensa):
















O modelo europeu é muito generoso:






No Arome, o máximo de precipitação é muito pouco:






Mas ainda há o Hirlam que também dá uma quantidade jeitosa:











Por último, o WRF que indica que a precipitação ficará muito longe:






Minha opinião: Tendo em conta que este evento será 'fronteiriço' na medida em que não se sabe precisamente onde irá a frente estagnar, penso que há uma grande incerteza. Como tal, o fim do dia amanhã tanto pode ser de chuva significativa e contínua ou de apenas aguaceiros fracos (com algum aguaceiro forte esporádico).

As trovoadas, essas estarão muito longe:


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Mar 2015 às 06:59)

Por aqui sopra um vento forte mas nada de chuva ...


----------



## lserpa (27 Mar 2015 às 15:04)

Aqui pela Horta sigo com vento moderado, céu encoberto e houve a ocorrência de alguns aguaceiros mas de pouca relevância, temperatura 18°c e 1025 de pressão atm.


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2015 às 16:00)

Na imagem de satélite é possível ver a frente estacionária mesmo ao largo do grupo ocidental (as ilhas estão realçadas com uma linha preta):


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2015 às 16:04)

Precipitação nas Flores (horária):






Corvo (horária):


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2015 às 16:08)

A longo prazo, os modelos europeu e americano indicam uma quebra do anticiclone:


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2015 às 18:16)

Agora em termos visuais:

Chuva significativa no grupo central (mas no mar - vista de Calheta, S. Jorge):






Ilha do Corvo (vista das Flores) envolta em aguaceiros (mas mais fortes no mar - à direita):


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2015 às 18:21)

Por Ponta Delgada, céu limpo:






Mas nos Mosteiros (ponta oeste da ilha de S. Miguel):


----------



## lserpa (27 Mar 2015 às 18:22)

Orion disse:


> Agora em termos visuais:
> 
> Chuva significativa no grupo central (mas no mar - vista de Calheta, S. Jorge):
> 
> ...








Pois, essa chuva de São Jorge deve estar relacionada com a orografia do Pico. Como pode-se observar na imagem, o lado sul da Horta não nos dá a indicação de chuva, antes pelo contrário...


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2015 às 18:27)

O GFS indica que o final do dia trará mais precipitação:

Flores:






Corvo:


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2015 às 18:32)

lserpa disse:


> Pois, essa chuva de São Jorge deve estar relacionada com a orografia do Pico. Como pode-se observar na imagem, o lado sul da Horta não nos dá a indicação de chuva, antes pelo contrário...



Mas choveu... pouco na Horta:






Pico:






S. Jorge:


----------



## lserpa (27 Mar 2015 às 18:47)

Orion disse:


> Mas choveu... pouco na Horta:.




 Sim houve a ocorrência de precipitação em duas alturas destintas, como está indicado nos gráficos.

estas são as últimas imagens disponíveis em now cast:




Imagem de satélite não mostra nenhuma rdt





 No que diz respeito á precipitação frontal, podemos ver que está algures nas Flores e Corvo.




No que diz respeito à precipitação convectiva, pode-se observar que nas encostas mais altas do Pico e Faial ela está lá  Apesar de não ser muito relevante


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2015 às 19:07)

Orion disse:


> Na imagem de satélite é possível ver a frente estacionária mesmo ao largo do grupo ocidental (as ilhas estão realçadas com uma linha preta):



Mais uma vez está a formar já a _cut-off_ que será rejeitada para sudoeste à medida que a crista anticiclónica se reforma mesmo sobre o arquipélago; a crista começa a deformar a frente e a travá-la.



Orion disse:


> Precipitação nas Flores (horária):



É tão poucochinho...


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2015 às 19:09)

StormRic disse:


> É tão poucochinho...



Era a grande diferença entre o GFS e o ECM. Até agora o americano vence. Períodos de chuva, sim, há. Mas há pouca pontaria para as ilhas


----------



## lserpa (27 Mar 2015 às 19:48)

Orion disse:


> O GFS indica que o final do dia trará mais precipitação:
> 
> Flores:
> 
> ...


Por acaso ainda não tinha reparado nesta entrada de ar frio!!! Só resta saber se vai-se concretizar


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2015 às 21:51)

A frente começa a dissipar (imagens de satélite desde as 12h UTC):






Resumo até agora:

Flores:






Corvo:






Ainda faltam alguns meses para o Verão mas pior cobertura de satélite do que agora é difícil (só mesmo nenhuma). Venha a melhoria


----------



## Azor (29 Mar 2015 às 10:10)

Cheira-me que pode vir alguma mudança para princípios de Abril, mas a decepção foi tanta esse inverno que já nem digo nada...limito-me apenas a consultar os modelos à distância....


----------



## lserpa (29 Mar 2015 às 13:58)

Azor disse:


> Cheira-me que pode vir alguma mudança para princípios de Abril, mas a decepção foi tanta esse inverno que já nem digo nada...limito-me apenas a consultar os modelos à distância....











. Se bem que abril e maio continua com a previsão de anticiclone...


----------



## Orion (29 Mar 2015 às 17:26)

Imagem de satélite dos Açores de hoje. Céu nebulado nas ilhas e limpo no mar (grupo ocidental e central):






O IPMA prevê um Abril seco sim (o que não é novidade):






http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/publicacoes/meteo.prev/bpm_3003.2604_2015.pdf

A médio prazo, o modelo europeu indica uma depressão nos Açores (com especial ênfase no grupo Oriental):











O GFS na saída mais recente tem uma opinião diferente (desloca a depressão para o continente). Mas em saídas anteriores acompanhou o modelo europeu (a depressão estava mais próxima do G. Oriental). Como tal, neste momento inclino-me para acreditar mais no ECM:






A NOAA recuou na diminuição na Oscilação do Atlântico Norte a curto prazo. A redução ficou adiada:


----------



## Orion (29 Mar 2015 às 17:39)

Fazendo uma observação oceânica, as águas quentes continuam a sudoeste:






E uma animação para demonstrar a ação do anticiclone na precipitação:






Outra imagem é esta. O arco pronunciado no topo superior esquerdo indica a curvatura das frentes devido ao presente anticiclone:


----------



## Orion (29 Mar 2015 às 23:25)

Bom, ainda falta alguns dias mas aqui publico uma mudança radical prevista pelo ECM. Um núcleo depressionário desprender-se-ia da frente fria:











Nos 3 dias subsequentes, pelo menos, a depressão ficaria estacionada no arquipélago:





















A posição do anticiclone será determinante. O GFS insiste na localização mais a este:


----------



## Azor (30 Mar 2015 às 01:46)

lserpa disse:


> . Se bem que abril e maio continua com a previsão de anticiclone...



Ora bem, fazendo as contas:
Novembro, Dezembro, Janeiro, Fevereiro, Março e agora prevendo-se Abril desta maneira,  já fazem 6 meses de
secura anticiclónica.
UAU! Vai ficar na história certamente...


----------



## Azor (30 Mar 2015 às 01:50)

Orion disse:


> Fazendo uma observação oceânica, as águas quentes continuam a sudoeste:



Sabem qual é a melhor parte deste filme?
É o Reino Unido e consequentes países à mesma latitude mais a norte, com as SST mais frias que os Açores, e mesmo assim levam em cheio com tudo.
Já por aqui, é esta sina que toda a gente sabe qual é..


----------



## lserpa (30 Mar 2015 às 02:00)

Pois, segundo o GFS haverá um período de mudança, mas sinceramente já não sei o que dizer sobre a grande redundância (pouco acertiva) que os modelos têm representado nestes últimos meses...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 aponta para uma mudança de padrão, sem dúvida, agora resta saber se a tendência se manterá...


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2015 às 02:36)

Azor disse:


> Sabem qual é a melhor parte deste filme?
> É o Reino Unido e consequentes países à mesma latitude mais a norte, com as SST mais frias que os Açores, e mesmo assim levam em cheio com tudo.
> Já por aqui, é esta sina que toda a gente sabe qual é..



Inevitável. Passa tudo a norte do arquipélago ou dissipa-se a oeste. E enquanto ficar na mesma posição não se pode esperar algo diferente.

Novamente, são coisas 'normais' de vez em quando. A Rússia também sofreu em 2010 com um anticiclone que não se ia embora (também é verdade que foi menos tempo):



> “Este acontecimento parece ser devido maioritariamente a um processo dinâmico da atmosfera que produz e mantém um *fenómeno de bloqueio duradouro”*, explicam os autores no artigo. Este bloqueio atmosférico manteve uma camada de ar subtropical a latitudes mais a norte e impediu durante várias semanas as tempestades de Verão que vêm do Pólo Norte de atingir a região.




http://www.publico.pt/ciencia/notic...te-o-verao-de-2010-teve-causa-natural-1484224

Os invernos estão a ficar secos. Contudo, não acho 'anormal' um evento destes. Nós é que não vivemos o suficiente para os experienciarmos 'de vez em quando'. Se o anticiclone estivesse estacionado a oeste nesta altura as queixas seriam de um inverno extremamente chuvoso (e possivelmente frio).


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2015 às 02:38)

Porque até (2013):



> O arquipélago dos Açores registou “um fim de inverno e um início de primavera anormal”, com a frequência de situações de chuva, por vezes intensa, durante vários dias, nomeadamente em São Miguel, “um recorde dos últimos 42 anos”.
> 
> “Tivemos um fim de inverno e início de primavera anormal com a frequência de situações de chuva, às vezes intensa, por vários dias” afirmou o delegado regional dos Açores do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), Diamantino Henriques, acrescentando, por exemplo, que num período de 40 dias, choveu durante 30 em São Miguel, o que disse ter sido “um recorde dos últimos 42 anos”.



http://www.diariodosacores.pt/index...-chuva-em-s-miguel-bateram-recorde-de-42-anos


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2015 às 05:09)

Orion disse:


>



O anticiclone apanhado em flagrante a empurrar a frente para trás quando ela estava quase a chegar ao Grupo Central.
Parece que até as "águas mil" de Abril secaram nas antevisões. Sem dúvida uma anomalia a tornar-se cada vez mais "interessante" mas... não há aquela frase chinesa de maldição, "_que vivas em tempos interessantes_"? Ainda espero por um falhanço da maldição.


----------



## Azor (30 Mar 2015 às 11:18)

Orion disse:


> Inevitável. Passa tudo a norte do arquipélago ou dissipa-se a oeste. E enquanto ficar na mesma posição não se pode esperar algo diferente.
> 
> Novamente, são coisas 'normais' de vez em quando. A Rússia também sofreu em 2010 com um anticiclone que não se ia embora (também é verdade que foi menos tempo):
> 
> ...



As SST não podem ser apenas a causa primária para se tentar explicar uma anomalia destas, porque se assim fosse, tudo o que estaria localizado a norte do arquipélago, (pela lógica) também atrairia também os anticiclones, e no entanto, pelo que vimos, ficámos este ano com a "seca", e os demais com a "festa".

O que eu acho é que enquanto o continente americano não parar de lançar para o atlântico estes malditos anticiclones, nem no inverno de 2015 teremos chuva como deve ser. Umas miseráveis frentes que a todo o custo tentam cá chegar, não serão a solução para nada, até porque já chegam muito erodidas e secas.

O anticiclone teria de se deslocar mais a oeste ou para sul, o que não me parece que venha a acontecer uma vez que nos aproximamos a passos largos do Verão, e a tendência é sermos atingidos com mais frequência e intensidade por anticiclones do que por depressões, e curiosamente, a tendência é dele ficar sempre em cima ou a nordeste das ilhas.

As actuais estações estão todas trocadas....Percebem o que quero dizer? Quero dizer que nem tão cedo isto muda. Se tivesse que mudar, teria mudado na estação certa. Agora é para esquecer.

Teorias que dizem que os anticiclones acompanham por norma a posição dos raios solares, e que as SST funcionam como uma espécie de "íman" para altas pressões, não me convencem. Este ano, e em anos anteriores tirou-se a prova dos nove.

Tem a ver tudo com a latitude em que estamos inseridos, mas também com outras variáveis tais como a MJO, ENSO, NAO, PNA etc....
Há anos em que as altas pressões estão mais activas a norte para a sua posição normal de inverno.

Se o presente anticiclone virasse o "anticiclone das Canárias", ou de " Cabo Verde" durante o Inverno, quem sabe aí  talvez ficássemos com o clima mais normalizado no Inverno, mas até lá podem esquecer que tudo o que se tentar aproximar daqui, morrerá pelo caminho. É assim que as coisas têm funcionado até hoje.
Pelo que tenho lido e consultado, não me parece que isso venha a mudar nos próximos séculos... há teorias também que falam do enfraquecimento da Corrente do Golfo, mas na minha opinião, são outros assuntos que em nada me convencem.
Resumindo e concluindo, não vai ser fácil destronar o anticiclone dos Açores.... só mesmo um milagre!


----------



## lserpa (30 Mar 2015 às 11:50)

Azor disse:


> As SST não podem ser apenas a causa primária para se tentar explicar uma anomalia destas, porque se assim fosse, tudo o que estaria localizado a norte do arquipélago, (pela lógica) também atrairia também os anticiclones, e no entanto, pelo que vimos, ficámos este ano com a "seca", e os demais com a "festa".!



....
Não nos podemos esquecer que as jet streams também um papel significativo na localização dos sistemas meteorológicos, sejam eles de pressão alta ou baixa... Nos últimos meses o que temos visto é a jet stream a passar constantemente a norte do arquipélago e a marcar um trilho bem definido para as frentes que já dura há meses... 
O que o GFS prevê para a segunda semana de abril é que a jet stream baixe para a nossa latitude e virgule, proporcionando assim uma depressão. 

Ou então, acontece como no ano passado em Julho, aqui no Faial, tivemos a persistência de linhas de convergência numa folga do AA, em que a calmaria prevaleceu e a convenção era brutal e a chuva mais brutal ainda! Sem ventos alísios para as deslocar, parecia um paraíso tropical constantemente debaixo de chuva FORTE e trovoada 
Foram 3dias de chuva com água mais que suficiente para superar a "quota" destes últimos 4 meses...


----------



## StormRic (30 Mar 2015 às 15:24)

Azor disse:


> As SST não podem ser apenas a causa primária para se tentar explicar uma anomalia destas, porque se assim fosse, tudo o que estaria localizado a norte do arquipélago, (pela lógica) também atrairia também os anticiclones, e no entanto, pelo que vimos, ficámos este ano com a "seca", e os demais com a "festa".



São uma causa importante e não actuam como se possa pensar mas por contraste com as massas de ar que lhes são sobrepostas. Potenciam a convecção quando são positivas e atenuam-na quando negativas. É o suficiente para as depressões e frentes ganharem ou perderem força às nossa latitudes, lembremo-nos como no outono todas as perturbações ganhavam uma força extraordinária ao chegarem a esta zona do Atlântico, as temperaturas da água estavam bem acima do normal. Assim que se verificou a mudança de padrão das SST, em Dezembro, as perturbações passaram a sofrer o efeito contrário. Passámos o tempo desde então a surpreender-nos com o enfraquecimento e a dissipação de tudo o que era previsto, quando anteriormente tinha sido o contrário, o espanto ia para a violência da convecção, acima do que era esperado.
Não são claro a causa principal, em princípio. Quanto à anomalia negativa a norte ela tem efectivamente atraído as altas pressões mas aí elas interpôem-se na corrente de oeste, porque esta tem de passar algures.


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2015 às 17:13)

> There are also some modeling studies to explore the possible causes of the observed low-frequency variations of the NAO. Rodwell et al. (1999) and Latif et al. (2000) have shown that much of the interannual and multidecadal variabilities of the winter NAO over the second half of last century can be reconstructed from the knowledge of sea surface temperature (SST). Hoerling et al. (2001) explored the role of the tropical oceans in the wintertime NAO trends over the past several decades, and indicated that the low-frequency NAO variation contains a response of North Atlantic climate to changes in the surface boundary (SST).





> Model simulations with increasing greenhouse gas concentrations give various projections of the NAO. The simulations of the Canadian Center for Modelling and Analysis and the Goddard Space Flight Center coupled general circulation models (CGCMs) indicate that the Arctic Oscillation (AO) exhibits a positive trend in the global warming scenario (Fyfeet al., 1999; Shindell et al., 1999). However, the NAO index in the simulations of the Max-Planck-Institute for Meteorology (ECHAM4/OPYC3) CGCM showed only a moderate increase within a 240-yr scenario run, and its long-term trend exceeded the variability of the control climate in the period near the end of the simulation (Ulbrich and Christoph, 1999). *In contrast, the steadily growing storm track activity over northwestern Europe is much more apparent.* Ulbrich and Christoph (1999) found that the disagreement between the NAO index change and the storm track intensification results from the northeastward shift of the northern center of action of the NAO. By examining the same scenario run, Hu et al. (2001) also found that there is no significant change of the NAO index. Zorita and Gonźalez-Rouco (2000) demonstrated the disagreement of the simulated long-term trends of the AO intensity between the HadCM2 and ECHAM4/OPYC CGCMs, although the simulated winter temperature increases averaged over the NH in the two models are very similar. The HadCM2 experiments indicate that the anthropogenic effect should reverse early next century, weakening the winter pressure gradient between Gibraltar and Iceland (Osborn et al., 1999).





> The model simulation produces a significantly strengthened annual-mean meridional pressure gradient over the North Atlantic associated with projected global warming, and the two centers of action of the NAO, the Icelandic low and the Azores high, are intensified and shifted northeastward by 10◦ to 20◦ in latitude and 30◦ to 40◦ in longitude in the global warming scenario. The shift of the centers of action leads to a failure in capturing the NAO change with the traditional definition of the NAO index. A modified index is introduced that allows for this shift, and exhibits a tendency toward the positive phase and an enhancement of its intensity.








Segundo artigo na pesquisa Google aqui.

Estudo muito interessante sobre o aquecimento global e o anticiclone. Os Açores terão (?) mais anticiclones (do que agora) semi-permanentes. Mais preocupante é o deslocamento gradual para este. A Península Ibérica sofrerá secas severas. Nos Açores, provavelmente haverá diferenças gigantescas na precipitação tendo o ocidental mais e o oriental menos (como se vê agora). Curiosamente esta posição favoreceria a passagem de tempestades tropicais pelos Açores. E dependendo da temperatura oceânica não seria de admirar algum furacão severo (cat. 2).


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2015 às 20:20)

Primeiras impressões do núcleo depressionário previsto para dia 4: Chuvoso, muito chuvoso.

Revendo os modelos (120h):






E a precipitação prevista:











Mas antes disso Abril vai começar chuvoso. No dia 2 haverá a passagem de uma frente fria em dissipação (resta saber onde ocorrerá a mesma):






O GFS indica que a frente estacionará aproximadamente durante 24 horas no mar entre os grupos ocidental e central:











Durante a fase final da dissipação, aguaceiros fortes poderão ocorrer em algumas ilhas do grupo central (especialmente nas ilhas mais a oeste):






O ECM também indica que poderão haver surpresas locais na precipitação:






Se bem que o IPMA discorda:






Para demonstrar perfeitamente a dissipação (e posterior estagnação) da frente (mais uma vez) basta ver o Hirlam:



























Depois deste evento virá o núcleo depressionário primeiramente mencionado. Ainda é cedo para ter certezas. Depois de amanhã ter-se-á mais certeza sobre o local da estagnação da frente e mais informações sobre o evento subsequente.


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2015 às 06:42)

Orion disse:


> Primeiras impressões do núcleo depressionário previsto para dia 4: Chuvoso, muito chuvoso.



Sinceramente não quero desapontar mas mesmo nessa run das 12 horas o máximo que eu via de precipitação era 5 mm: isto não é chuvoso.
Agora com a run das 0 h confirma-se que a depressão, uma cut-off, é estrangulada e dissipada rapidamente pelos dois anticiclones e a pouca precipitação significativa passa a norte rasante às ilhas do Grupo Central. No máximo precipitações na ordem da meia dezena de milimetros, talvez zero para o Oriental e sempre um pouco mais significativa no Ocidental. Contas feitas à previsão para a primeira década de Abril, todas as ilhas com um acumulado abaixo dos 20 mm ou ligeiramente superior no Ocidental: isto é seca severa e todas as medidas de gestão rigorosa da água têm de ser implementadas desde já. Não se pode esperar mais sempre confiando que vai mudar o padrão ainda antes do verão.





Às 336h, fiabilidade quase nula portanto, há uma frente a largar cerca de 15 mm no Faial e mais nada, tudo abaixo disto até ao fim da primeira quinzena.


----------



## Azor (31 Mar 2015 às 14:00)

StormRic disse:


> São uma causa importante e não actuam como se possa pensar mas por contraste com as massas de ar que lhes são sobrepostas. Potenciam a convecção quando são positivas e atenuam-na quando negativas. É o suficiente para as depressões e frentes ganharem ou perderem força às nossa latitudes, lembremo-nos como no outono todas as perturbações ganhavam uma força extraordinária ao chegarem a esta zona do Atlântico, as temperaturas da água estavam bem acima do normal. Assim que se verificou a mudança de padrão das SST, em Dezembro, as perturbações passaram a sofrer o efeito contrário. Passámos o tempo desde então a surpreender-nos com o enfraquecimento e a dissipação de tudo o que era previsto, quando anteriormente tinha sido o contrário, o espanto ia para a violência da convecção, acima do que era esperado.
> Não são claro a causa principal, em princípio. Quanto à anomalia negativa a norte ela tem efectivamente atraído as altas pressões mas aí elas interpôem-se na corrente de oeste, porque esta tem de passar algures.



Exacto, daí ter reforçado a ideia que as SST não são apenas o factor determinante na formação das anomalias atmosféricas. Existem igualmente outras variáveis como mencionei acima.
Em relação á persistência desta seca, pois o mais provável é a água escassear no que respeita ao seu uso para as explorações agrícolas, mas também o abastecimento público será inevitavelmente afectado este fim de Primavera-inícios do Verão.

Mas ainda assim, é a maior ilha do arquipélago, com maior número de aquíferos e cursos de água....do mesmo modo, bem podemos imaginar como as mais pequenas estão....

Ainda ontem falando com uma amiga que realiza passeios pedestres pelo interior da ilha, a mesma confirmou-me que as águas de algumas lagoas e lagoeiros de S. Miguel estão com um nível de água assustador para esta altura do ano....muito baixo para não dizer histórico..

...pudera.... não chove....


----------



## StormRic (31 Mar 2015 às 14:51)

Azor disse:


> Mas ainda assim, é a maior ilha do arquipélago, com maior número de aquíferos e cursos de água....do mesmo modo, bem podemos imaginar como as mais pequenas estão....



Na run das 6h do GFS já foi retirada parte da precipitação dos dias 4 e 5, no entanto, com a entrada dos dias 9 e 10 no horizonte dos meteogramas há um reforço de precipitação que eleva acima de 20mm o esperado para todas as ilhas. Mas... já vimos este cenário repetido até à exaustão. Além de que não são aquelas quantidades decadais que repõem o balanço hidrológico próximo da normalidade, longe disso.

Santa Maria:





Terceira:


----------



## Wessel1985 (31 Mar 2015 às 15:42)

Por aqui Março finda com tempo nublado mas seco como tem sido regra desde há muito tempo ... Domingo passado teve aqui um dia que fez lembrar os melhores dias do nosso Verão ... Até comentei com as pessoas quando fui ao futebol que parecia que estávamos nas Canárias tal era a intensidade do sol ...


----------



## Azor (31 Mar 2015 às 18:50)

StormRic disse:


> Na run das 6h do GFS já foi retirada parte da precipitação dos dias 4 e 5, no entanto, com a entrada dos dias 9 e 10 no horizonte dos meteogramas há um reforço de precipitação que eleva acima de 20mm o esperado para todas as ilhas. Mas... já vimos este cenário repetido até à exaustão. Além de que não são aquelas quantidades decadais que repõem o balanço hidrológico próximo da normalidade, longe disso.
> 
> Santa Maria:
> 
> ...




Sei que por Santa Maria e Graciosa o cenário está negro.
São normalmente as ilhas primeiramente mais sacrificadas sempre que situações destas ocorrem por aqui, uma vez que para além de serem as mais baixas e pequenas do arquipélago, são também aquelas que têm menor índice de humidade relativa, a par da pouca ou mesmo inexistência total de cursos de água, como é o caso da Graciosa propriamente dita.

As mais húmidas e chuvosas (Flores, S. Miguel, Faial, S. Jorge e Terceira) ainda se vão aguentando a todo o custo...mas até nestas, a água já começa a ser racionada para as explorações agrícolas.

Acredito que se fosse no Verão já teriam secado várias ribeiras e várias fontes...

Se o actual panorama continuar a persistir no tempo, não tenham dúvidas que as ilhas que mencionei acima (exceptuando-se as Flores que tem registado mais precipitação que as restantes) também irão ver secar alguns dos seus afluentes a médio prazo.

A actual situação é grave!


----------



## Afgdr (1 Abr 2015 às 00:57)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento bonançoso/moderado.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se em geral muito nublado/encoberto. Nos últimos dias, o céu apresentou-se de uma forma geral muito nublado a encoberto, por vezes com boas abertas. De ontem para hoje, notou-se um aumento da intensidade do vento e, consequentemente, da sensação de frio, embora o valor da temperatura não fosse baixo.

Como tem sido regra nos últimos tempos, não tem chovido por aqui...


----------



## StormRic (1 Abr 2015 às 18:00)

Resumo dos acumulados totais do mês de Março e máximos em períodos curtos para as estações do IPMA. Dados recolhidos na página do IPMA.


----------



## AzoresPower (1 Abr 2015 às 19:11)

O normal climatológico (1981-2010) de precipitação em Março em Angra do Heroísmo é de 107,8mm. Este ano choveu 27,0mm, o que corresponde a aproximadamente 25% da precipitação dita 'normal'.


----------



## Azor (1 Abr 2015 às 19:40)

AzoresPower disse:


> O normal climatológico (1981-2010) de precipitação em Março em Angra do Heroísmo é de 107,8mm. Este ano choveu 27,0mm, o que corresponde a aproximadamente 25% da precipitação dita 'normal'.



Valores bastante baixos....para não dizer históricos 

Mas tranquilo....aqui por S. Miguel, o cenário também foi idêntico.

Basta comparar os valores normais da Precipitação Mensal com os actuais que o @StormRic publicou acima. 







Ainda em relação à expressão espacial da precipitação anual na ilha de São Miguel.


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Abr 2015 às 12:41)

Elaborei esta tabela, tirem as vossas conclusões.






São Miguel 2015: Obs. A. Chaves
Normais: tabela do @Azor 
2015: tabela do @StormRic


----------



## AzoresPower (2 Abr 2015 às 13:01)

A precipitação (ou falta dela) em Santa Maria é algo abismal. Apenas 3 mm num mês... Graciosa com apenas 9% da precipitação normal, valores muito baixos.

É de referir que apenas 2 ilhas tiveram mais de 50% da precipitação média em Março, ambas do grupo Ocidental.

São valores anormalmente baixos. Como diz o @Azor poderão até alguns deles ser históricos, pelo menos no último século.


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2015 às 22:41)

AzoresPower disse:


> A precipitação (ou falta dela) em Santa Maria é algo abismal. Apenas 3 mm num mês... Graciosa com apenas 9% da precipitação normal, valores muito baixos.
> 
> É de referir que apenas 2 ilhas tiveram mais de 50% da precipitação média em Março, ambas do grupo Ocidental.
> 
> São valores anormalmente baixos. Como diz o @Azor poderão até alguns deles ser históricos, pelo menos no último século.



Para a Graciosa, o StormRic aponta 41,7mm para a Graciosa, e não 10mm.

Quanto a Santa Maria, foram 3mm em 5 horas de dados. Portanto não está contabilizada toda a precipitação.
Nas synops conto 31,5mm em Santa Maria no mês de Março, faltando os dados dos dias 13 e 14. Ou seja, poderá ser um pouco mais que os 31,5mm.


----------



## AzoresPower (3 Abr 2015 às 22:56)

Desculpem, volto a repetir o exercício. Coloquei 32mm em Santa Maria, sabendo que não são reais/exatos.


----------

